# Poor Responder....part 14



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies... 

Love, luck & sticky vibes 

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray!

Part 14 - goodness. That's bound to be lucky, eh? I was born on the 13th, so I don't mind such numbers.

How is everyone?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I was born on the 13 th, too...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Friday?

I was. Friday the 13th.   I share my birthday with Margaret Thatcher and Edwina Currie, and all.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Another new thread already x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Can I just ask a simple question please?

As I'm not having ET till Sat (EC was yesterday), should I be taking anything to keep womb lining thick.  I know I'll get the cyclogest on saturday and I'll buy the pineapple juice and brazil nuts tomorrow but is it ok to be drug free until then. I'm spooked in case it shrinks back down in the few days between EC and ET.

Been stuffing my face with vits: selenium ace, Q10, folic acid, vit B complex, vit c and zinc and sanatogen pronatal.  When should I stop taking these (will carry on with pronatal and folic acid but what about rest).

Tx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Emma - Sorry this is all lingering and you can't move on.  

Pam - Sorry hon,  

Quickie from me as just got in and need food and bath.  Didn't see witch today thank god.  Am very happy its friday tom.  

Love to you all X


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Tracey -   on your 6 embies.  Re womb lining, I'm guessing it must be good otherwise your clinic would have given you something to pump it up.  I didn't take anything for mine between EC & ET.

Pammie -   I was so sorry to hear your news - I really wanted you to get a BFP.  Any thoughts of what you'll do next?  I'm thinking of you at this time and I'm here if you want to chat/moan about how poop life is  

Mira - Sorry to hear the IBS is back.  I suffer with it too and usually suffer from constipation although the past week I've had the opposite problem.  I think it's my body trying to get rid of everything......except the bloody womb lining!!!  Good luck for your hcg today.  When will you get the results?

Rooz - Come on..post the bump photo.... 

Gab - PUPO lady - how are you?

Merse - You've been very quiet, everything ok hun?   

LB - When do you expect AF?

Hi to Swinny, Linzipops, Nickster & the rest of the crew.

As for me...no bleed but then that's no bleeding surprise.  Am getting a few niggles on the right so am worried that it could be an ectopic, although not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me and I'm imagining the niggles.  I don't have a right tube so if it is ectopic it would be in the stump.....nice!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Beach - Sorry hun, I forgot you in my personals - hope you're ok after your cleaning marathon yesterday


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Hopefully off to York with parents for the day if the weather stays dry  

Emma-How are you feeling?  Has the pain gone away at all?  Hope you're ok x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emma - me too on the anti-constipation! In fact, with the tummy grumbles and the diahorrea I'd swear AF was on her way.
MUST try to think positive though.
I'm going to plead with them to get me my levels today, or I'd have to wait till Monday, which seems a bit crud.

Have you tried a hot bath, sex, etc?

Karen - are you shopping in York? Oooh! I have the monthly shop to do today, but it's not the same... Going to try and find some pasteurised, non-mould-ripened goat's cheese in Aldi or Asda. Don't think I'll succeed!

Tracey - your womb lining will be fine, I'm sure. It plumps up in response to eggs, plus they would have told you if there was a problem.   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- yes I'm shopping, well window probably and maybe coffee in Bettys. Good luck with your cheese search x


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Mira - Try not to worry (I know easier said than done!) but I read somewhere that whilst pregnant your hormones can make you either constipated or have diarrhoea.    Hope you manage to get your levels done.  

Have tried sex, hot baths, lots of alcohol, smoking (tut tut, I know it's naughty but after the week I've had I turned to the evil weed) but still no bloody sign.  My boobs are still really sore so I don't think my hcg has dropped.  The niggle I had earlier has gone too so think that may have been the IBS - I've now gone the other way and haven't had my morning constitution today.

Beach - Have a blow out at the shops. Not sure what Betty's is but it sounds like a sickly cake shop - have a sticky bun for me  

Just done some volunteer work with adults with learning difficulties - I really enjoyed it and it took my mind off recent events.  Think I may do it more regularly as I got a real buzz out of it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds very therapeutic, Emma! What do you do with them? Do you teach them, or just talk to them, what? Sounds fab.
I do hope it's not more bad news for you - roll on AF!
I saw a single magpie on my way back from the surgery - the basket. I saw two the day before my pg test, so I'm hoping the superstition isn't true.
I've got to ring the surgery at 4pm - they are going to chivvy the lab along, but it's not likely they'll have my result as the blood won't get there till 2pm, and it's Friday afternoon, so...

Another test on Monday, then that's another hurdle over with - I was told to have three HCG tests by my clinic.

My GP had a bit of a time finding drugs that were the same as the ones I was given in Turkey - the oestrogen and the baby aspirin. It all felt really, really weird - signing that I was exempt  from the px charge, everything. Going to have to make a denist's appt now.

i think worry has an enormous effect on my bowels! Also, if you had a real skinful the other night you would have probably cleared out the next morning - I always do! So it might take a while to get regular again.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

The volunteers take the students out to lunch to improve their social skills, etc.  Some of them are terrible, i.e. they shout across the restaurant or talk with their mouths full so you have to remind them what is considered acceptable.  It also encourages them to have interaction with new people.  I found it exhausting but really enjoyed it.  Not sure I'll still be awake when you get your results (if you get them today) but


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When I did my BTEC performing arts we took plays to the local adults' centre and their reactions were so different to other audiences - it was quite nerve wracking wondering what they would do next!

Cheers for the   - I need some!

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls sorry haven't been about much, just feel really down and needed some time away!! 
I've just got my e2 levels back for just after egg collection they were 900 I'm sure that really low??
Mir when do you get results? 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Merse - No need to apologise for not being around, we were just worried about you    My levels this time were 6000ish before EC so I would say yours were way too low.  In fact I'm surprised they went ahead with EC with those levels.  On my first cycle (in the UK) my levels were low early on and they took ages to rise.  My consultant said he would have abandoned tx if my levels didn't get about 5000.  I know different clinics have different criteria but I would definitely ask why they went ahead with EC when your E2 was so low.     

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It is low Merse...

Mine was around 6000 and I only had 3 follies...

Hello troops...

Am off to my GP to get the bloody forms signed...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Back from York, had a nice day, weather held off so didn't need an umbrella ( didn't have a spare arm to carry one anyway...) got some new clothes and xmas cards from charity shops then called and did food shopping on way home so all done now.

Bettys is a very nice tea room, they have a pianist playing most of the time.  DIdn't go there today though, ended up in a Teddy Bear Shop tea room and had scrumptious cinammon toast.

Need to go and move purchases before DH gets home, plus had some wine delivered whilst I was out so need to get that out away.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have to phone again at 5 - they may or may not have my results. Wish they would - the suspense is killing me!

Merse - sometimes you need a break. But this site is soooo addictive whenever I do I am back on it in days!
I don;'t know what my E2 was before EC - can't help there. But compared to the others it does seem strange they went ahead with 900? When is your follow-up appt?

Oooh, shopping and wine Karen! Sounds great. We went to.... Aldi. But we did get a new webcam!

Emma - nothing happening yet? More vodka required, I feel...  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi ladies

Today has been a really sh*t day  I am 3 days over when my AF should have arrived and when I rang Liverpool today to arrange treatment I was told that unfortunately because of my dates that they won’t be able to start me this month because potentially I might need EC or ET over Christmas. I am so gutted. I had really worked myself up to getting going again and now its going to be another month. I know its trivial compared to everyone else’s problems but I feel like crying. I seriously must have been a bad person in a previous life with all of this bad luck. If my AF had been on time as it usually is I would be getting started in November. Its just so typically me! and to top it all I am in agony with stomach cramps.

Pammie – I am so sorry about your news matey. My moan is nothing compared to how you must feel. I am sending you the biggest  xx

Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda, good luck x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Swinney - you can ask to have a short protocol i.o long one... IT's apparently better for poor responders.  Just a thought...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh gawd, Sarah - what terrible luck.  

The waiting to get started is the worst bit, in my view - and you'd done all that with no getting going to show for it.

Cheers Karen! I'll phone now...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just rung again and they said the lab was going to phone them, so to phone back again at 6!

Agonising...

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Goodness Miranda, how lond and drawn out for you...I'm sat here waiting to hear how you get on, tell them to get  amove on


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Pam    So sorry hun. Hope you are OK. We all here for you and you know at least we have all been through the awfulness of a BFN   Take care  

Sarah -  that's awful!   Sorry to hear that. Bloody Christmas it certainly messes up all IVF treatment - spose its so unpredictable. You must be so annoyed   Will you be able to DR over Christmas though ready to stim on Boxing Day?!  
Mirra - fingers crossed hun    Enjoy the loose poo - it won't last!  
Emms - glad you are coping   when you next seeing Dr?
merse - yes that E2 was low. Alot don't measure it, but if they did measure it they should have acted on the result. If you paid for treatment they should have cancelled it maybe before EC or just done IUI. Think you were NHS?? In medicine we say that you shouldn't do a test unless the result is going to change what you do - so I think a bit naughty   Hope you are coping OK and have a nice weekend planned  
Beachy - Glad you had a nice day out.   Do you live near York then? Can't beat a bit of retail therapy (and tea and cinnamon toast!)   
LB - its friday!  Glad you didn't see the witch at work - thought you meant AF witch at first   Spect you will be pleased to see that one soon. You on the   tonight?
Inc - hope your form signing went Ok and you didn't have to part with too much cash  
Gab - enjoying MIL?  
Rooz - where's that pic? I'm sure none of us mine and if the lurkers do - well they should be pleased to see what we can achieve on the team PR thread!  
Muff - sure the clinic know what they are doing. I did have cylcogest in between but they are all different. Good luck for tomorrow  
Well back from work, looking forward to a relaxing weekend. Feeling a bit more energetic this week so might get out on a walk. Got 3 pairs of matty trousers from Next to try on - they may be on the big side but then so is my tummy!   
Love to all I've missed   
nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Nicks

Live about 40 mins from York so not too far plus dad drove which meant I could relax


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No Nicks I'm not NHS just paid nearly £5000 for that!!!
Pam have just read about your news am so sorry hon 
Emma thanks for thinking of me sorry your not sorted out yet hon hopefully your body will sort itself out soon 
Mir how bloody annoying!!! 
Sarah really sorry about AF messing about I know the feeling!!! Try and think of having a bloody good Christmas then feeling ready to get going in the new year! 
Hi to all   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse - that's a disgrace... Can you sue them on a no win no fee basis with the legal people... HOnestly, it amounts to clinical neglicence imo... I would change clinic for the next ttc...Mind you I feel peeved about the ARGC who went ahead with the transfer when my endo was only 5.7 and i didn't stand a chance.  ...and it was that thin only bcs they decided to give me clomid on top of 600 puregon, which thinned my lining... IT was never thin before - always about 8 or 9 mm... Your case sounds equally bad if not worse... 

Mir - so annoying the wait.. HOpe your hcg is doubling nicely...

Emma - hope you get some closure soon. 

Beach - sounds like you had a nice day...

Nick - good to hear you are filling energetic ... just been to my gp who said I can collect the forms on Monday.. NO money was mentioned on this occasion...Yay... I wonder whether I may get away with it... I won't take any with me and will see whether I still get the forms...
It's only a few yes/no questions and a signature...

Have to go to collect dh from the station...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - you deffo need to challenge them over that EC - you prob would have paid alot less for a cancelled cycle. i will do a bit of research for you on E2 levels. Mind you I've been fobbed off with my complaint they never like to admit anything  
Mat trousers arrived  - one pair are fab - masses of room and fit ok with the nice pull it all in belt 
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Nik they give you half back if you abandon before EC I don't really think I should have got to egg collection!! But don't get anything back now!

Mir any news hon 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank goodness! The doc just rang back - the level is 309, which means they're doubling every 47.6 hours. That'll do me.

One more test on Monday, then it's the wait for the first scan, which my doc said she had booked already - should get my appt through the post soon. Hooray!

Merse - yes, I think you would have a case for asking them for half back, on the basis they should have known there was nothing there when they went in. Rip off merchants. Callous gits. Grrr.

Inc - my lining was thinned by the letrazole in the same way, but fattened up with the oestrogen tablets. My friend wasn't so lucky - they put her on the tabs and patches,but nothing happened and her lining was 5.5 at ET.

Nicks - I'm trying to find replicas of the trackies I got in Turkey - really thick material, so they don't 'knee' and smart enough to look good at work. I wore my normal skirt on Monday, but I'm so puffed out with the drugs I felt really uncomfy in tights and a skirt.

My mission this winter is trackies and beatiful cardies, plus a comfy but good looking pair of boots. It's all I need, but I can't find it! May have to venture into yeovil tomorrow for a gander at Primark...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

great news Mir


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Fab blood result Mirra!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks girls!

Feel a bit better now I have the result. I have such a painful right ovary I was fearing it was ectopic, TBH. It still could be, I guess?

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir

Stop worrying and enjoy being pregnant x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

You are preggers and that's all that matters....Mir...  Levels are good....imo
The ARGC gave me viagra which did nowt for me... ON day 6 scan my lining was 4.1 and now at the Create it was 5.4 naturally on day 5 no drugs whatsoever, which really shows that they ruined it with clomid.  I think oestrogen tablets are better. They give it to people undergoing egg donation...

Hellot troops, how is everybody?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Peed off that I went to egg collection for no apparent reason!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - you made a 'what next' decision yet??  
Mirra - very unlikely ectopic - I remember LB telling me off when I thought that with mine!   As long as your tubes are OK you should be fine   
Merse - couldn't find much on low levels and numbers of eggs   As with every measurement there are different ranges  
Nix


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Found out that its about 1000 for every mature egg 
Mir your fine  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It's roughly 1000 per egg acc to the ARGC, only mine was then unusually high as I had 6000 for 3 eggs.  
Another girl who cycled at the same time had 10 follies, but 11 eggs and she had 9000.  

Nick - I don't know what to do... I think I am clear in my head that this cycle is out of desperation. I also know that it's £2000 which is cheap for an ivf, but I haven't got the money. I would have to pay it by cc.   It's unlikely to work on the first go and I can't afford more goes due to spending 10 k on the ARGC cycle, which was a disaster as mentioned.  So am really in a pickle as to what to do... I only had 2 antral follicles, not v. good blood flow on the doppler scan and the dr said there is some activity left in my ovaries, which doesn't sound mega hopeful.  I took the forms to the GP and will collect them on Monday.  Af expected on Wednesday... Maybe I should just draw the line and cut my losses...

I got an email from a lady offering her eggs, but sounds logistically difficult to do as she is herself undergoing a cycle in 2 wks time and if successful than obviously she would not be able to donate until she has her baby.  On the other hand if she is unsuccessful, then maybe she is not so fertile... So my head is spinning... I so wish that I hadn't been so stupid and postponed having kids until I was 35/6.  Why didn't I grow up on time? ?? 

If nothing else I am v. good at torturing myself...Sorry guys...What would you do in my shoes?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know, Inc - I think I might do the Create thing, but just totally chill out while doing it - take all the time off work and treat it as a holiday. If your DH won't go abroad, pretend you ARE abroad! No cooking and cleaning, eat out a lot, drink red wine. Don't put too much emphasis on it, and then if it works, wow, if it doesn't you haven't lost more than just the money.

Think you could do that? After all, not much drugs, etc - it might be easier.

In your shoes I would actually threaten my DH with divorce if he didn't agree to going abroad!  

It's switching off, isn't it? That's the ticket.

Nicks - thanks for the reminder! Yup - I don't think it is. It's a bit better after a bath anyway.

Karen - scrab, girl!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir

I'm terrible at remembering to Scrab, it's my favourite game too


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you tried the hangman, K? I'm loving it!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not played hangman x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - after hearing about mirra's care I would deffo go to Turkey - sounds like ARGC level of care but Europe prices.   Sounds like they have really good protocols. Your DH might just be able to go for a day or two and freeze some   You will have to have a few goes with natural IVF if that's what it takes.......... I haven't really read much about success rates but over several cycles they might not be any higher than normal IVF. did you do straight forward SP at ARGC and how long were you DHEA'ing - ever get your testosterone measured? Its a hard decision I know  
Nkz


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh! I've just seen that you are coming up to 12 weeks Nicks! Congrats!

That's such a milestone.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You are coming up to 5 weeks Mirra   
Inc - I had a read about natural cycle IVF, sounds a bit like IUI where you need to approach it with the idea of having at least 3 goes to get a result. Paper I saw showed preg rate of 8% per cycle. Still adds up to a lot of money if you don't get lucky   
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll be much happier when I reach 12! Still so scared. Anyhoo, I should get into bed - have to be up at 5.30am for my first early shift in FIVE weeks! 

Speak to you all tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi Nic
Did DHEA for about 2 1/2 months.  75 mg for two months ...Did s/p at the ARGC.  I think Geeta's attempt is probably a waste of money and my emotions and I don't believe in it.   It takes 3 cycles at Geeta's to rival 1 normal ivf...I haven't got it in me to do that...nor have I got the money.  If I did fully stimulated cycle i would have 2 or 3 follies and max 2 embies like last time. So, it's 2 embies vs one.  My dh is not open to the idea of Turkey and would not even listen to my arguments... 

DH thinks I should just go through this one cycle but not expect anything... And he is so concerned about his work as he is the breadwinner and is a contractor so he hasn't got any paid hols hence the UK is a more attractive idea to him. 

Thx to both you and Mirr for your kind posts...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - I read through some of your old posts - your lining was a prob wasn't it? Not a great protocol for you methinks. If you took DHEA a bit longer you might just get slightly better quality embryos next time    personally with us oldies I think its all to do with egg quality - I think the only reason I got pregnant was slightly (or significantly?) better eggs on DHEA. Have you monitored your FSH since? There is a theory that DHEA actually improves AMH but this is what they are looking into during the trial.
I would find a good cheaper-than-ARGC clinic then if Turkey is out, but then still think you should   DH!!!
You will get there one day - we all will    
Off to bobo's now  
nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Nic -  Interesting about dh and amh.  Geeta told me to stop dhea... and I did in the past 2 wks... 
My skin doesn't feel good at the mo...

Mir -  fingers crossed for the next 7 wks...  

thx girls...

DH snoring and not wanting to talk.... Grrrrr


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Mirra - Great news on the hcg levels


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Em!

How are you doing today? Any movement on the AF front?

Is there any chance you might still be pregnant? Or none? I keep wondering what's going on inside your body!

I put your HCG into that online calculator and it came up with 98 hours between doubling. Every four days. I know you've likely done that already.

Is that out of the bounds of possibility?

Sorry if I'm talking gonads!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

I've already done the beta calculations as I did wonder what my doubling time was!  I think 98 hours doubling time is too long for there to be a viable pg.  That said, I'm curious as to what it's going to be on Monday.  No sign of m/c, no spotting, not even brown discharge.  Boobs still sore.  My body must still think it's pg so it's doing is hardest to hold onto the womb lining.  I s'pose it bodes well for the future if I managed to get pg again.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a look at this:

http://www.medhelp.org/forums/maternal/messages/45059.html

I know, I know, but still, might as well have a little hope. It's better than the alternative!

I'm agog to know your level on Monday, too. I'll have to log in from work! What time will you get the result? Evening again?

/links


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll get the result when I see the Doc in the afternoon - haven't got an appointment yet as they'll make one for me when I go in to have my bloods done in the morning.  I'll know by 7pm at the latest which is 11am your time as the clocks go back tonight in the UK, don't they?

Right, off to check out the website link in your post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow mira - Some of those scenarios are incredible....although the cynic in me says...only in America could that happen, especially the one about the women who had a scan at 8wks and they couldn't see a yolk sac or fetal pole...told she would mc...had a scan at 9.5wks and there was a hb...amazing!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice to think it might happen though! Just shows, never give up hope.

They are amazing stories. Hope you're one of them.  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Inc – I know, My last 2 attempts were on the SP and so my consultant wants to try me on the LP. So I guess its just going to be another 4 weeks of waiting.
Sounds as though you’ve got some pretty serious soul searching to do. Its harsh that IF is so damned expensive and I do think that all clinics pray on our desperation with the amounts that they charge for treatment. You have to go with your heart. Your DH sounds a bit like mine. He doesn’t like the sound of having IVF abroad. They can be so bl**dy stubborn sometimes. Give your DH   a and I’ll give mine one too xx

Nicks – Hopefully next month when my AF decides to put in an appearance, hormone levels permitting I should be able to start down regging on my birthday and then stimming on boxing day. I aint counting my chickens though as I felt bl**dy wretched yesterday as I’d allowed myself to get excited about getting started again. It just took me right back to last year at St Mary’s, twice over December I was refused treatment because of Christmas. I know that everyone is entitled to time off over Christmas and so I just have to put it into perspective and think its another 27 days (if this AF is anything to go by), it’ll be worth it and at least this way I get to go to our swanky Christmas Do at The Midland Hotel. Every cloud and all that hey!!
Oooohh buying maternity clothes, how exciting. I am dying to be able to buy myself a pair of Seven for all Mankind maternity jeans…daft I know!! Glad that you’re doing well.

Merse – Thanks honey. It should be me giving you a big   though 
Sounds like your clinic have been totally negligent. You need to take it further matey. You shouldn’t have had to pay the full costs by the sounds of things and as heart wrenching as an abandoned cycle is at least you wouldn’t have had to pay the full amount. You definitely need to go to another clinic for your next tx.

Miranda – Sounds like Renee & Renata are very happy in their new home. When can you have a scan??
It won’t be ectopic you daft bugger, chill!! With both of my ectopics my levels rose, but nowehere near double every 48 hours so you’ll be fine. This is a very viable pregnancy.

Emma – Hiya honey.  How are you? Any sign of a bleed yet? I feel so rubbish for you. Here I am feeling very sorry for myself because I can’t start this month and you’ve just had an awful experience. Are you feeling any better yet? I suppose its just one day at a time really. Are you planning another tx soon, or are you going to give yourself a bit of space?

Beach – Hello  

Gabs – Where are you chuckles?? Are you OK??  

Roozie – Where’s our piccie?

Off out tonight to The Apollo to see Jimmy Carr so that should put a smile on my face. We are sat in the front row so I’d better not need the loo while he’s on, can you imagine the abuse you’d get from him

Bye for now

Puffy Panda eyes Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

we've just booked a holiday in Egypt for the 13th of Nov got a really good deal off the net all inclusive we can't afford it but just got to get away and have some sun! I can't wait could cry(again) with the relief of knowing I'm getting away from everything even just for a week!!!
Hi to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-ditto we've booked Sharm for March, where are you staying?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hurghada,makadi bay can't wait its a 5 star so prob means a 3-4 star our standard xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Holiday hmmm -- nice


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, lovely! Nothing like a sunshine hol to brighten you up, Merse and K! Sounds gorgeous...

Sarah - thanks for the reassurance! The throb has moved to my left now, so unless (like their mum) the embryos are good swimmers I think I can safely say it's the after effects from EC still!
Well at least you have a start date - I remember how bloody LONG the long proto felt. It's endless! The pill, then the buserelin, then finally the stimms - forever!
But good to try something different - it makes you feel much more positive.

Inc - how are you feeling tonight?

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We've booked that Hyatt, hope it should be nice, at least it;s a holiday x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know about you, but I'd settle for a week on that boat in your picture!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- it was lovely, we hired it for the day last time we went to the Maldives and had a lovely time x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hols sound fab girls!   You deserve them  
Sarah - what are seven for all mankind matty jeans?   is that a make? i'm not well up on designer stuff - most of my wardrobe is Next cos it fits me and there's one without having to go into town - i'm a shopophobe at heart  
Em - I'm confused now with your symptoms   You must be still pregnant if your bloods are still going up -though they must think its too slow. But as Mirra website showed there is still a small chance and I have everything crossed to you.  Must be hard hun   
Inc  
Just drinking some Prune juice - flipping bowels   God know what I would be like on botty bullets too  
Just had fish pie for tea   and watched Pride and Pred on DVD. Not as good as the BBC one but i did warm to Mr Darcy in the end.
Love to all
Niskx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh forgot to say hi to Mirra then -


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- 7 for all Mankind are really good fitting jeans and I've heard that the maternity ones are fantastic.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Will have to have a search for that then Beach   Mine are lovely and soft and stretchy, DH says they will be alright for when I'm not preg as they'd make good 'going for a curry' trousers!  
Even put bran in my chicken korma last night - what more does a girl have to do? 
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thankfully never had any toruble that way...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Butternut squash, Nicks! I DEFY you not to poo and poo after butternut squash. And it's lovely with a bit of butter...
I had SUCH bad constipation for ages, and know what it was? It was an overload of Vit C, which was speeding up iron absorbtion and making me bunged up. Better check your supplements - lots of folic and pregnancy tabs have iron in them. Try reducing your iron and Vit C.

Mmmmn, Maldives, K - fandabydoozy.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- thought you'd gone to sleep


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No! Went out for a windy-bum. Delicious! Feel about a size 30 now.

I've scrabbed, dearest heart!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, I;ll go forth now into battle x


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Merse & Beach - your holidays sound like just what you need.  Not long 'til yours Merse - I hope you have a fantastic time and it's just the tonic you need.

Well I've been at the hospital all day....not for me though!  DH hurt his leg last night playing footie and today at the hossie they've diagnosed that he's ruptured his achilles tendon...ouch!  He's having his op at the moment so I'll pop back and see him in hour or so.  They said they would probably keep him in for a couple of nights.  I'm now praying that I won't need an op after seeing my doctor tomorrow otherwise we'll be in different hospitals at the same time!  

Hope you all enjoyed your extra hour this morning xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey! You'd think you would have had enough of hospitals Emma! 

At least it's him this time - you can administer the tea and sympathy!

Will he be on crutches for ages with that?

Only a day to go before your blood test - it'll be a relief to get that done I should think. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not really known for my tea and sympathy - I'm more of your harsh matron type when it comes to poorly people    I think it takes 6 months to get back to normal and yes, he'll be on crutches for a while....I don't really know how long though (am sure Nicks would know).  Not sure I'm going to enjoy being at this beck and call!!

Can't wait for blood test now - whatever the result I'm hoping that at least my Doc can advise me on a way forward, i.e. lap and/or D&C.  Boobs are still sore so I'm guessing I've still got some hcg in me.  I'm also constipated, but I'm not sure if that's due to the huge amount of chickpeas I had yesterday!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- good luck for appointment tomorrow, can't belieive your DH... what timing x


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Beach.  They say things happen in 3's so I'm wondering what else can go wrong!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- you sound about as optimistic as me


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

I know    I do try and be a glass half full girl but I find that if I expect the worse then anything else is a bonus!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't wait till tomorrow! I want to know what your level is - I'm still hoping you're going to be our official Team PR miracle.

My next HCG is tomorrow too - not sure if I can wait for that either. Keep thinking something's going to go wrong.

What's everyone doing today? It's horrid out there - not sure I want to do anything! Might have to do some baking. I should really go to Yeovil and get some clothes - can't wear the same trackies to work every day!

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm going food shopping!!!!! 
Ems poor DH, mines always injuring himself playing football the hours I've spent in casualty with him!!! Hope they get you sorted tom hon 
Mir you'll be fine tom what time are you having them done?
I'm soooooo looking forward to my hols I can't tell you!! Just got to get my follow up out of the way next Mon I'm sooooo dreading the bad news! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Reckon you'll have plenty to talk to them about Merse, given people's answers in peer support! I too think you should give them hell - strike a blow for everyone using that clinic.

My test is at 10.50 - don't know if they'll be able to get the results same day again. I rang the surgery four times the other day, and I don't want to do that again!

I need to go to Asda too - get all the stuff Aldi doesn't do, like Heinz beans, McCain oven chips and Butcher's dog food... Maybe George will have some trackies I like?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going out for lunch with DH, it's very windy here and keeps raining.

Miranda- what about Tesco?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't like Tesco! It's too stressy. The one in Yeovil is too big and full of stuff I want to buy, too - it's dangerous for someone with a maxed credit card!

Where are you lunching? I've got a half leg of lamb defrosted for tonight...  

Get scrabbing, K! 

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Going to www.cragratsbrasserie.com it's really nice and am looking forward to it.  When we went to Castle Howard yesterday we bought some meat from the farm shop which I can't wait to taste.

Scrabbing now x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, looks lovely!

I might try and drive over to the farm shop at Cerne Abbas today - keep meaning to, but being lazy.

You can really taste the difference between supermarket meat and that.

I'm still on my goat's cheese mission, too! May have to buy a whole truckle if I ever find the perfect one!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I think I will have plenty to ask won't I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Having a shower now then off to Asda for food shop but I'll have a little look at George stuff!!!! Will get stuff for roast later yummmmmmmm!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

My problem is that I love food


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls
Happy food shopping!   Seems to have brightened up a bit now so might venture into the garden - haven't had enough energy to haul myself off the sofa for weeks!  
Ems - symptoms sounding good - constipation is from your high progesterone - your body is prob producing that as well as HCG. Fingers so crossed for you tomorrow - as Mirra says hope you will be our little miracle!   
Beach - lunch sounds fab!   
Merse - is that a week tomorrow then your FU? did you take DHEA this time hun?  
Chat later all
Nics


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Nicks a week tomorrow for follow up and no I didn't take DHEA! xxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Ladies

I am sat here at work on my own (best place for me today). Feel like cr*p. One of my best friends has just got her BFP after her 2nd round of IVF and I am over the moon for her as she developed OHSS and has been really ill for her 2ww. I just can't stop crying today and its making me feel wretched and guilty. I am so so happy for her but it just feels like a really hard slap in the face for me. I think if I'd had the go ahead this weekend I'd have handled this better. Its the uncertainty of not knowing when I'll be getting started (hopefully mid December hormones levels permitting) and whether I'll ever get to ET & BFP stage. I am usually really good at kicking myself up the backside and not letting all this get on top of me but this weekend has been a nightmare. What's worse is that my friend also works with me on my team and everybody will be gushing over her tomorrow and rightly so but I am dreading going into meltdown and ending up crying in front of everyone.

Nicks - Here's a link to those jeans on Ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/7seven-for-all-mankind-maternity-jeans-30-31-12-h-m-to_W0QQitemZ160173581564QQihZ006QQcategoryZ314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Emma - Willing a miracle for you xx

Hello to everyone and I am sorry for my moaning this weekend when most of you are all so happy at the moment.

Sarah xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarah I'm def not happy been crying again today as think its prob the end of the road for me! Its only natural you feel that way any of us would so don't beat yourself up about it! Could you have a sickie tom and let everyone gush while your not there? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Merse

Thanks honey. Here I am whinging and you must be feeling wretched  . Think I'll do one from work now and go to Sainsbury's and get a load of tackle for a full on roast and get some jam roly poly for afters, bugger the diet for today. I seriously need some comfort food. Oh and I better get myself some piles cream for my big puffy eyes I look  

Wish I could have a sickie tomoz but I've got 2 really important meetings. I feel like sh*t for feeling like this, she's one of my best friends for christs sake.

I feel terrible too as my mum's on hols with my auntie and she just phoned and I wasn't going to tell her my news until she got back but she could sense it in my voice on the phone and I ended up balling so she'll be worrying about me now.

I am going to have to paint a lovely big smile on for tomorrow and hold it together.

S xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sar - you sound so sad   Mum's always know even if you don't want to tell them. You are just feeling what any of us would feel. Its completely normal, you feel bad about it but that's how it is. I always thought it much more of a case of being upset about your own situation rather than not pleased about your friend. Bl**dy sucks right now though  
Merse - big hug for you too   I'm sure they will have a plan for you at your FU, there is always something new and better to try  

will have a look at the link, ta!

NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

They look comfy! But £30 for a double second hand ripped pair - is she mad  
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarah sounds like a good idea a roast and wine lots of,thats what I'm gonna do to!!!! 
Nicks do you really think theres anything else they can do for me, feel so down that they are just gonna give up and say its donor eggs or nothing!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- just wanted to give you a  big hug


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Beach I need it just can't pick myself up this time! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know how you feel   it's awful isn't it x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Know the feeling Merse...       

You have to heal a bit first and then see how you feel about trying again.  This is the most painful feeling I have ever experienced myself.  After each failed attempt we grieve for our biological children and this is so difficult to understand for people who haven't experienced it...

I hope there is a way out of this hell hole.. The drs are v. quick to talk about donor eggs.  It is what you feel is acceptable for you and your dh...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes it is awful beach! 
Inc yes I am grieving and its going to take time which nobody around me seems to realise!! And donor eggs I don't think is an option its not a child I want its mine, if that makes sense xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- everyone seems to think that it's over now and we should move on etc, one of my friends sent me a text the other day saying 'hi, hope you're ok, I'm having an Ann Summers party on such a date, are you coming?'. I was too shocked to reply straight away, not had any other contact with her during tx or when I told her it had failed apart from texts...really upsets me x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know nobody really knows apart from us how hard moving on is 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I always felt like that Merse - I was happy to egg share (till I found I had none to share!) but certainly didn't want that for myself.

I was trying to prepare myself for failure by promising myself we'd build our own house - I have to have a back-up plan. I think you should change clinic, for one last bash - they don't sound too wonderful, doing EC with all the signs you had.

But have a plan up your sleeve, too. And start taking that DHEA!
I took it, Nicks took it - there just might be something in it.

You will pick yourself up eventually - it's very soon after a HUGE shock, and you'd be made of stone not to feel utterly bereft for a long while after that.

Sarah - I don't think you're the only one feeling sad! This is exactly the place to come if you're feeling low. Nicks is right - you're not a bad person, you're just feeling sad for your situation. And who wouldn't? It's totally rubbish that you've been held back by that grot-fest we call Christmas. I have an idea - go to the Jinemed ! Turkey's Muslim - you won't get held up there.  

Inc - have you any idea what you're going to do yet?

Karen - At least your friend invited you, I reckon - she didn't feel she couldn't - I think that's a good thing. Yes, people don't get it, but you're still you, and you might enjoy an evening laughing at vibrators! With lashings of wine, of course... I told a girl at my work the other day my news and she asked worriedly: 'Are you happy about it?' not knowing about the tx. People just don't know really how you feel till you bludgeon them over the head with it.
Go along, but make sure you don't pretend with them, and they might get it one day.

Nicks - I've been trying to find trackies on eBay - but I've come to the conclusion it's not the best place to buy clothes. How can you really know what they're like? I'm going to actually have to go shopping I think.

Has anyone heard from Linziloo? Are you there Linz?
I thought about you earlier and thought, where HAS she got to?

Hope you're ok.

Laura - did that italian kill you? Where are you this nasty day?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think I will start the DHEA after my hols don't want any side effects while away! We are putting the house on the market again after Christmas so if all else fails a move to do something up in the country will keep me occupied for a while!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh Sarah  I'm sad too. The same thing happened to me too and I couldn't get in to cycle two months running at my clinic as they are only small. It just puts your life on hold and you are just so desperate to get going.

I was very low yesterday and went to get my bits waxed in the morning. The lady who did the deed lost her 26 year old son last year and it got me thinking I haven't been dealt the worst hand there is just a different one. Went shopping later on and saw gorgeous twins in their buggy and right next to them a severely disabled teenager. I realised everyone elses life isn't perfect and we all have our scars. Anyway it doesn't stop the hurt but it does make it bearable. I know I am blessed in so many other ways.

Been spotting since Monday but AF hasn't shown up properly. My mind went into overdrive last night - maybe I tested too early, maybe the pee sticks were duds. Tested again this morning with two different brands and BFN. Have always had AF just before or on test day. Has anyone had to wait a while for their bleed? 

I am going to have another go in Jan at the Lister ( they have agreed to treat me) or Jinemed ( haven't looked into this at all yet or discussed it with DP) then onto DE. I think it is very much a personal choice and I would love a baby of my own but statistically this is highly unlikely at my age and with my treatment history = 3 embryos in total from 3 cycles. My wonderful cousin has agreed to be my donor. I know I will love the baby it will be DP's who I love and I love my cousin and her family and the thought of never having a child is much worse for me than using DE.

Emma - hope you get an answer one way or the other soon it must be a nightmare.

Mira - good look for tomorrow kiddo

Merse & Beachgirl - am jealous 

A big  hello to my fat friends Nicki and Roozie  

Inc & Laura and anyone else I've forgotton 

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya,

Just a quickie 'til i get a chance to post properly..off out to see Ratatouille.

Pam - so sorry hun'. You sound remarkably philosophical about it... you'll get there one way or another.     

Mir - fab hcg news. Look forward to more good news this week, all looking good! 

Merse... i wish i had a magic wand to help you feel less wretched. You really don't need the Wessex being unreasonable about fees on top of all the emotions at the mo. (on that note, i need to PM you again... hope you don't mind) If the DE speech is all they can offer and that's absolutely not for you, then there are plenty of other clinics you can try as you know. No way are you at the end of the road with this .... For now though a hol sounds a great idea - you must desperately need one, so good on you for deciding to get away, i'm sure it'll help loads.  

Em -   for tomorrow. xx

Sarah, Inc, Karen, i know none of you are feeling happy bunnies at the mo - look after yourselves, don't take any sh*t from your DH's and things WILL get better.       for all of you.

Nics.. hope the old bowels are giving you less grief today! Next stuff sounds good... i'd not tried them, may have to see what they have to offer, am already a bit uncomfortable in my H&M mat jeans so living in my sis's old stretchy mat clobber - don't win prizes for style but are blissfully comfy!

still no luck with pic... too big fro server and no idea how to make it smaller..?? Perhaps i'm being a  .

Rooz xxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gab - just realised I have forgotton you and at such an important time too. Hope and pray you get your happy ending  

love 

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes! Gab - where are you? 

The search is on for Gab and Linz. Tell us how you are - we worry when you abandon us!

Fortunately we have retrieved Rooz - hello dear! Why are you going to see ratatoille, rather than eat it? Is it a film?

Pam - moments like that made me feel ashamed of myself when I was so down last year, but really, no one knows what heartache another trashed cycle is but the people who have been through it.

That poor lady though - I can't imagine the pain of losing a child. I would have thought that was worse than anything.

On the Lister/Jinemed front, I've been to both and while the Lister is excellent, the Jinemed was twice as good. I'm not saying that because of the outcome, but because of the quality of care I had.

Merse - wow, that's great! Moving to the country will be a fab move. Move to Dorset - it's not that far! I can look after you then - make sure you get more dogs, etc. 
We can brew our own wine!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - can you send me the email address of your Jinamed dr.  I will email him tonight with a brief description to see what protocol he would suggest. I don't have good vibes about the Create and have got until Wed to decide...I think it's a waste of money.  Dh has just told me that he could take 5 days hols max... How long were you there?  Can I get away with 2 wks?  He is a total pain in the neck so passive and depressed at the mo that he gets on my nerves and I reckon I may as well have one decent shot before I pack it in... Also what was the cost of the cycle for 450 iui stimms?  I don't think 600 iiu would make any difference...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, great! Yes, it's [email protected]

I'd love for you to go there, rather than spend more emotion on txes with such low success rates.

And I can tell you how to get around, where to eat etc! You can hook up with someone from the thread or just use the time to totally chill out.

You can do some of the cycle in London and be there for only ten days. It's a bit more expensive to do it that way, believe it or not, but it would allow you to cut down on the general expenses I'm thinking, and a week's hotel bill.

He'll be fine with five days - they only need hom for one day, really!

I paid another £500 on top for the drugs - £1,250 in total. That included

300 Gonal F and 150 menopur for 13 days, one packet of Femara (expensive cancer drug), oestrogen, progesterone for two weeks and cetrotide for five days.

I'm guessing it will be nice to have a break from DH too, before you're reunited for those five days! I totally understand - my DH was a complete d*ck at times when I was depressed last year - up to the point where he marched me to the quack's! It's weird - because you're the one going through it you can't believe they would get depressed or irritable!  

We paid £4,350 - the package with a cheaper hotel, no PESA and less drugs is £3,000.

I'm so excited you're thinking of going! If anyone can get you pregnant they can, I think.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

How much does the IVF itself cost + how much for the drugs 45o iui + how much roughly for the hotel. 
Do you know the breakdown? 

I gather that you were there for 3 wks?  If I paid for scans in London, I don't know whether they charge just for scans or as some clinics charge up to £1500 for overseas patients'  package... Mostly in the case of de..  

Just trying to work out the total cost for ivf + drugs + hotel..  What do you mean when you say less drugs?  Not quite clear.  Would it be more than 3k - sorry didn't quite understand from your message


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Roozie - saw Ratatouille with the step kids and loved it - hope your three enjoy it!

I cycled with you so know exactly what you mean by the level of care. You had so many scans and they were adjusting your drugs and I would love to be given this level of care its just its so far away and I like to keep busy - too much time on my hands plays havock with my head and stress levels. Also taking three weeks off would be hard but anyway I am going to look into it. I hate the sun but it looks like its the rainy season in Jan! and I am a real nerd for sightseeing and Istanbul looks great plus good connections Ncastle/ Amsterdam/Isantanbul £203. But not sure if I will go crazy for 17 days. Oh i don't know.

Inc - how about January and we can go together! I haven't even spoken to DP about it but would only ask him to be there for a few days to do his bit. He has a stressful job and two kids we have joint custody so need time for school holidays. He is brilliant compared to how things were at the beginning when he didn't want any more kids but I do eveything I can on my own and am grateful he has moved from not wanting any kids to 3 IVF's already and even agreeing to DE if thats what I want. He will never be as supportive as Mira's DH but he has moved a long way and I just hold my breath incase one day he says enough is enough.

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry! In my excitement I wasn't too clear!

Here's a breakdown:

£1,500 for IVF or ICSI, with assisted hatching and blastocysts free if you need it

£750 for 17 nights with breakfast in a hotel - we paid £1,100 for 17 nights in a four star with swimming pool.

£750 for the basic drugs - I paid £500 more, agreed by email before going

That above includes all your scans - I was scanned every two days by a consultant - and your drugs being administered by nurses.

Wow - Pam could be with you, too! I had a whale of a time because I met with a Fertility friend. It really helps to be able to go along together each day.

If you do the initial bit in London you pay separately for those scans, but then you're saving a week in the hotel. There's not much in it, really.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all

Mir- I know it was nice of her to ask me just wish so called friends would remember what w'ere going through but then again she's quite selfish. x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - thx for the breakdown.  Who decided that you need extra drugs - you or the dr?  Is the price of the hotel based on 2 people sharing?  How much did you spend on other expenses ie spending money?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Karen - They don't though, do they? I have a friend who's actually training to be a GP and she's been one of the worst! Saying things like, just relax and it'll happen, etc - I said it would help if DH had vas deferens! She knew all that too - and had forgotten!?  

Some people just don't think - or they have the sensitivity gene removed at birth or something.

But I do think that it shows outwardly you seem to be coping to people - that's a sign of a very strong lady. 

I find being as blunt as possible takes the sting out of people - but you still get stung, so often, by so many people when you suffer from IF. It's because there's nothing outwardly wrong with you, so they assume you're ok when you just want to curl up and die.


Inc - the admin guy, Ugur, to whom you'll be emailing, told me the £500 before I went. When I got there I negotiated with the head guy Dr Tesken - Ugur's dad - about the protocol. I could have had any proto for that, I think. We went from talking about 450 Menopur to 450 Gonal F to a mix, then I asked for the letrazole, too. All of that was covered by the original agreement with Ugur.

Yes, the hotel price is for a double room. Expenses are up to you - we ate at really nice places and spent a few limbs, but there was a woman in my hotel doing it cheaper. She did have diahorrea the last few days though...

The cheapest safe option seems to be room service, but I loved having lovely food and wine. You can spend as much or as little as you want. If I was going to do it again me and Helen were going to rent an apartment together rather than go to a hotel. If you and Pam go together that might be something to look into.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd love to move to Dorset Mir and have you look after me!! I could babysit  your babies to!!!
Turkey sounds great and so cheap think they would take a no hoper like me too? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- you're not a no-hoper ok x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Definitely - I was so worried they wouldn't take me, but they did.

The woman in my hotel hadn't even got to EC before and they took her - she got one Grade 1 embie out of it.

She didn't get pregnant, but they really tried for her. She's 44, by the way - not the same as your case at all, but I'm just saying they will always give you a chance, even if it affects their stats.

I did warn Ugur, too, that I was so impressed I would be recommending the clinic, but that my mates on FF were all poor responders!  

You have nothing to lose by dropping him an email - that, after my BFN, gave me a bit of hope.

And you could well have some company out there, by the sound of it!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach feel like one at the mo!!!
Mir I will def drop him a line xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It'll be an international poor responders' convention!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad there is a bit of positivity coming back girls! As Mirra says seeing a consultant every 2 days is great - so different to here.

Tried Orange Fybogel last night which seems to have worked and no cramps/bloating like nasty Lactulose!  
Got some butternut squash in Mirra  
Had mashed swede and red curly kale for tea from our garden!   Plus a yummy lamb chop.

N


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- from your garden?  Fancy opening a shop?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've still got a sachet of Colonblow should you want it Nicks!

I've had no luck with my winter veggies at all - but then, it's the first time I've tried.

The most prolific plant has been the squash marrows that have grown where my DH threw some seeds out when he 'cleaned' the kitchen!

My carrots - which I ate tonight - are the most stunted specimens, and only about four actually came up. I've still got rocket though! I love rocket.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

You lot sound very self sufficient x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh I love rocket too!! Thats another thing I can do in the country grow veg!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay Merse! Rocket is sooooo expensive - I love how much money you save growing it. I need a way to stop all the critters adding extra - uh - _vitamins _ to my veg patch though...

No K - not self sufficient at all! If I was left to survive on my growing skills I'd be a very hungry bunny! 
Nicks is the proper gardener.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah4 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi,

I wonder if any one can help me with Dhea. I was advised to sart taking it bothe by the Bath clinic and a clinic in the USA. I normally have a reasonable no of eggs, aprox 10 each ICSI cycle. I am also polycystic and take metformin.

I have just started the DHea and don't feel that good. I feel very tired, tight chested, a bit nauseus, can get very angry and sometimes feel very hot. I have only been taking it for 2 weeks, 25mg 3 times a day. I am aged 39. I am taking it as they hope it will have an effect on egg quality rather than the number of eggs being the priority.

What syptoms have others had and do they change as your body gets used to it? Is there any good sub board to go to which will give more info


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I still had some disasters this year though due to   Still picking yummy frost-proof raspberries would you believe it   Got parnsnips too, purple sprouting broc and some sprouts. Nasty caterpillars got the cabbages though  
My rocket always gets eaten Mirra  

Hi Delilah
I never heard it recommended in PCO as testosterone tends to be higher anyway.
You have it naturally in your body anyway, the main SE's are meant to be due to high testosterone ie zits etc. I never had any ill effects. Good luck

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you quite a big area for the veg?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Delilah!

Nicks is right - it is actively discouraged for people with PCOS. Someone told me that on here recently - I'd say to stop taking it straight away.

If you do a search for PCOS and DHEA on here you should get those posts - I can't remember where I saw it.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Found it! here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116281.msg1649687#msg1649687

The woman told me that DHEA is actually elevated in PCOS sufferers, which is why you mustn't take it.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes Beach we have nearly half an acre! DH has been making me raised beds so each year you just top up with compost and don't have to dig! Very easy system  
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats's what DH suggested if we get an allotment to have raised beds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't believe I'm the first one posting on here today - you lot are quiet this morning!!

Sarah - I really feel for you     When I was waiting to start my first tx I had to keep putting if off due to work and pre booked holidays.  When you're waiting to start a months seems like a life time and I kept thinking of all those eggs going to waste.    that you can start next month.  

Pammie & Merse - I know you're both feeling down right now but I just want to say that I'm thinking of you both and wish I could give you both a hug.  Pam - it's good that you have a plan of action and are going to change clinics.   

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals but I've got a lot going on......  

Right....update from me.

HCG is now 1800 (it was 900 5 days ago).  Scan showed no sign of a viable pregnancy.  From what the doc could see my only remaining tube also looked ok.  My left ovary has cysts which mean that it could be hiding part of the tube (& a possible ectopic).  I had an internal and felt no pain.  I was given two options...1) D&C or 2) a D&C & Lap to rule out an ectopic.  As I have no pain or other signs of ectopic I've opted for the D&C.  Doc wanted to do it tomorrow morning but DH is being discharged from the hossie tomorrow morning & I'm picking him up so I'm scheduled to have the op tomorrow at 16:30.  Part of me feels relieved that I'm finally getting somewhere but the other part is still worried that it could still be an ectopic.  The doc is going to have the remnants (sorry for the lack of medical terminology - not sure what I should call it!) of the D&C sent away for analysis and I'll also have regular blood tests to check that my hcg is falling.  If my hcg continues to rise I'll then have to go for a lap.  The doc said that if I change my mind overnight I can opt for the lap.

Not sure who will be looking after who tomorrow night!  One thing's for sure, we'll definitely be getting a take away    

I'll update tomorrow if I can.

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Mira - Forgot to say good luck for your hcg


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma

Just a quick post from me as I'm at work but wanted to say I'll reply properly later and thinking of you x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em well at least they are going to get you sorted what did they reccomend doing? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Merse - D&C first.  A lap is so invasive and at least with a D&C it's a light GA so I'll feel ok afterwards.  With a lap they'll knock me out good and proper and I might have to stay in overnight as they would be doing the op late in the day.  I hate having to sleep in hospitals, they're so noisy.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,.....still in the land of the living!!!!!.....survived the MIL

Cant believe we are on 14 already it has taken me all morning to catch up and now ive forgotten what everyone has said 

Will do my best!!!!

Mir- Good news about the levels ...i smile everytime i see yr ticker..try not to worry now and just ENJOY ok!!!!!!

Nick - Glad to see you are nice and regular now ....When is yr next scan then my dear?

Ems - What is going on?.......sending you lots of internet    ...Miracles do happen honey!!!!  

Merse - Just wanted to send you some     , im thinking about you....a move to the country sounds lovely ...new house new start etc...Makadi bay was lovely what hotel you staying in....we stayed in the Royal Makadi (I think)..there is a few hotels built next to each other....Hotel was lovely and so was the food. Im sure you will have a lovely time!!!!!! Ref the E2 levels...my clinic said that they had to be above 1500 or EC would be cancelled...so i reckon it would be a good question to put forward.

Pammie - Sorry sweetheart to hear your news.... ...its very hard to come back from although i found planning for the next step really helped. Last time i spotted before test day but i reckon the Gestone is keeping mine at bay right now. Turkey does sound the biz and after our last experience at our clinic here in UK...i would def say just because you go private here in UK...you dont always get what you pay for ...thinking of youxxxxxx

Inc - Hello honey and hope you are well...  Dont know what yr clinic is going on about....letters from GP?...surely you shouldnt have to go through all that again. Turkey does sound like a more reasonable option...it might be less convienent and more hassle but you would be away from a lot of the stresses in UK and i dont think everyday stresses here help when you are trying to be strong and go through treatment.Worht a thought and dh sounds like he is thinking about it too.... 

Swinny - Hope you are doing ok sweetheart.....sorry clinic and nature messing you around... 

Beachgirl - Hiya sweetheart, how are things going on now then...whats the next step??

Laura - Your scan and my test day, is it Halloween?......  ...for us both   

Roozie - Hope you are doing well honey...and enjoying all those jars of pickled onions....cant wait to see yr scan picture!!!!
You sound like you are keeping well......take extra special care of the broodxxxxxx 


Phew...!!is that everyone sorry if ive missed anyone!!!

Linzi,Linzi,Loo where are you....youve got some goss to catch up on.....!!!!!!!
Linzi,Linzi,Loo we are thinking of you....hope you well and like the song...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry girlies...i blame it on the second week wait...aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I was ok at MIL....she is the only one in the family that knows we are doing treatment...bless her..she just kept on saying are you eating enough protein and it will happen dont worry....you know the speech ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anway.....sssshhhhh think the witch is showing her head then dont....endo pains then not....i was spotting this time last time but i think the Gestone may be keeping that at bay.....i havent bought any Pee sticks  , I only have the clinic one so I dare not test early. 
I do feel tired but i think it just might be the Gestone, stress of the 2ww mixed with travelling back from MIL......Im trying not to be negative girlies...but our cons wasnt hopeful this time so that doesnt help....although miracles do happen dont they....  ....will keep you informed....take extra special care and thanks for thinking of me....


P.S dont know how to do a ticker Mir its a bit technical for me....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I cant believe 5 replies had already been posted just as i had posted.......i do type slow dont I?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think D and C is your best bet then. Hope it goes ok will be thinking of you 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gab glad you are coping OK and not going too loopy  
Thanks for hugs and sending some right back   and some 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab-off to see GP tomorrow to see if he'll do any blood tests for me


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks..Merse..... 

Beachgirl - do you know what tests you are going to ask yr GP for.....sorry tell me off for being nosey...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Em....are you still up or in bed now......i know a lap is more invasive but wouldnt it give you more information sorry to be a pain it was just a thought?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Em   sorry no miracle hun.   Hope you are OK. Least you have a plan now. Hope your D&C goes OK, if they get the results back soon enough it will put your mind at rest if you know what I mean.  
Gab - glad you are back. fingers crossed for you. Thought you might have taken Mirra's example and done some early pee sticking!   
My next scan is the nuchal which is on Thursday. Hope's that OK its another hurdle   
Merse - hi hun. Roll on follow up - we should all come with you!   
Beach - GP should do your bloods no problem. Get him to do the full screen, FSH, LH, E2, Prolactin, testosterone if you can - they are all routine at the lab.  
Mirra - how did the blood test go?  Update please!  
Love to all
NW


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Emma - hope it goes ok tomorrow and that you can at last move on

Gab    fingers crossed

Mira - hope you are ok - not like you to be this quiet 

Nick - loads of luck for Thursday.

Not staying long tonight as I am feeling well sorry for myself must be the dark nights. AF still nowhere to be seen and I am now 18 days past ET. Hopefully snap out of it soon.

Take care everyone else

Pam x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Got to go alone to GP about bloods as DH has to be in London, Should I still go or cancel and rearrange?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Some more food for thought for Pam -  Check the reprofit thread. Some girls are doing own eggs and the price of ivf is £ 850 + £300 for ICSI.  Am awaiting a message for drugs... The girsl are also full of praise and STepan apparently can't do anything wrong.  Also v. handsome - checked him out on the internet... if that matters...  Direct flights available to Brno for peanuts...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Gals!

I had the blood test today - get the result tomorrow Nicks. I'm actually fuming, because they phoned to say the local hospital won't give me a six week scan because I've had treatment abroad!
They said I should go back to Turkey for my scan, as that should be included in my package!!! Winkers.

Gab - when is official test day then? You need a ticker! Click on my ticker and sort yourself one out, OK? We do like a good count-down!

Emma - I'm so sorry it wasn't a miracle. Hope it's not too physically painful for you.   

Inc - Reprofit looks great too, doesn't it? Soooo cheap...

Pam - sorry to hear you're so blue - it's only to be expected. You make sure you take care of yourself - plenty of wine and cheese!

Merse, Karen, Linz, Rooz, Laura, Sarah and everyone - hope you're all ok.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- bet you were fuming x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

5 weeks Mirra!   Will you get HCG tomorrow then? Will you just pay for a scan for reassurance then - or go back to Turkey?!  
Beach - I'd go anyway if its a nice GP  
Pam - weird about AF - stops you moving on. Take care  
Inc - can see you are in research mode hun!   Get working on that hub of yours!  

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Apparently I can get a scan in Yeovil for £100 - that's what I'll do if I can't get an EPU appt.

I shouldn't have to though! I can't believe their attitude.

Nicks - did you pay for an early scan?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just a quickie................

Mir - Test day is WWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!  H..A..L..L...O..W..E...E...N...

sending loads of hugs to everyone.....       

still going  ...anyway just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all yr support during this cycle...you are all very special girlies.... 

2 days to go..... .....................

P.S will def look into the ticker bit.......technical stuff ??..also about the scan thats pants...just ask nicks and im also sure i had a 6 wk scan with my ds too..im sure yr GP may be able to sort it out if not tell me....   

Im going now getting twinges....mind going   so catch you all later....lots of love and luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Quick message for Em C - will be thinking about you tomorrow. I'm so sorry too that it couldn't have been a little miracle...here's hoping the results are conclusive from this and you can move forward at last. xx  

Back for more chat tomorrow - love esp. to Merse and Pammie - hope things get a little easier for you both each day.   


PS.
wow Gabs, visuals extravaganza!!  You're nearly there.... and doing brilliantly by the sounds of it.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I didn't pay for the first scan - presume that was free as I was in the IVF treatment regime, paid £90 for the second though but the cons gave me a discount cos we are buddies!    Saying that they still haven't processed my refund yet so no idea what they really have charged me!  
Yeah then next to pay for is your nuchal scan............cos even though they are recommended by NICE they are not on the NHS for everyone! Pants!  

hang in there Gabster   

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls!!

Sorry been awol, Friday I went to the National Portrait Gallery after work as some of my clients had some art on show, then I went for a coupld of glasses of vino and a eat as much as you like veggie chinese buffet! Yum and then the trains where buggered and I didn't get home til 2am.  Tim was mean to meet me at the station and just went to sleep so felt a bit unloved.    Then Sat I just felt like poo and stayed in bed all day, just watching childrens films and crying! Then we went out for dinner which was lovely, went to my nephews birthday sunday and then had a massive row on Sunday eve over money and tim took the monitor wires 'as he's bought it!!'.  Then had long day at work and only just sat down.  We not really talking still. I'm off for baseline scan tom and to get my drugs.  Not going into work, gonna try to sort out the washing machine engineer in the afternooon! Phew that was alot of stuff!

Emma - I would go with the Dr's recommendation, if your levels are rising I would go for what is safer in the long run (only as I've had a ruptured ectopic and I wouldn't want you to go through the same).  Hope it goes ok.  

Merse - So we going to Turkeys for our hols then?    If we are all going to go we really should all try to go together.. it would be such fun! 

Sarah - Sorry only read backa  couple of pages.... why you not cycing this month?  

Inc- Are you starting soon with Create? Did you pay for you induction session?  

Nicks - Ohhhh 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Oh plenty of land... just little me and my cats and rabbits and hamsters? Would be plenty of room for us .. yes?? And my bunnies love broccili!  

Mirra - 5 weeks!!  I would call EPU and have a cry... tell them you had a little spotting? Is that bad?  If you can get up to London tom at 10.50am you can have my scan!!  That would shock them at a baseline!!  

Beach - hows you hon?

Gab -  

Pam - Wine and cheese!  Good advice we give here!!!   

pin - not long now

Rooz - How are you and brood?  Still no pic I see??

That everyone? Probably not!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - hope things get sorted bts you and DH.  Sounds like u had some good and some bad times, so hopefully tomorrow will bring better news.  

Yes, I unfortunately paid for the induction thing...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Thats really put me off CREATE.. money grabbers!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm fine thanks, hoope you're ok x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just popping in to say sorry I didn't respond again last night - couldn't get back on the net! Think Tiscali had an issue.

I'll be around later to catch up.

The best of luck for today Emma - we're all thinking of you and hoping you'll be ok.

   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Miranda- how's you today?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I couldn't get on either it was a problem with Tiscali!
Hi to all 
Em thinking of you 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought there must have been - one minute it was fine, then next I couldn't get  connected! Bah.

I'm ok Karen - bit achey and twingey but trying desperately not to worry!

Emma - are you around this morning? Is your op about 10am our time?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't worry Mir, whens your results? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll ring at lunchtime Merse - also tell them to withdraw the request for a scan at the Winterbourne, as I've been told I can get one in Yeovil for £100.

Problem is, ever since that phone call I've been having such bad twinges! Probably psychological...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

But twinges are good its because everythings expanding in there because the bubs are growing!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I agree twinges are a good sign.

Emma - Good Luck. Be thinking of you.  

Right I'm off for scan.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck Laura  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cheers ears... although not a scary scan still feels a big step, first time back in the fertilty dept since March!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck! May your lining be squeaky clean.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck LB and Emma   
Mirra - i'm still having twinges - just think everything is stretching and growing


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your good wishes.  

I'm back from the hospital and feel OK.  It was all relatively painless, I just have period type pains but have been given some pain killers to take so I'll have those with my pizza when it arrives    The doc said there was quite a lot of placenta matter (sorry TMI!) that came out so he's confident that that's what was causing my hcg to rise and not an ectopic.  I should get the results of the analysis of the 'bits' by Thursday or Friday.  I feel a big sense of relief now that the ERPC is over and am looking forward to enjoying myself for the next few weeks.  Doc said I can do FET with my next AF but I've calculated that it may fall over Christmas so I may delay it until the NY so I can have a few sherries with my turkey    Thanks for all your support over the past few weeks - it's been a nightmare and I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.  I'm not sure I would have coped as well with your support...oh, I've got a tear in my eye!!

Mira - Good luck for your results   

Gab - You seem to have been PUPO for months!  Surely you can do some sneaky tests.  Sod the  !! 

Nickster - Good luck for your Nuchal on Thurs  

LB - Not long to go now...am getting excited for you (I have a sad life!).     for scan.  Don't feel unloved - well all love you xxx

Hi to Beach, Merse, Sarah, Pammie, Rooster and the rest of Team PR.

I'm off to devour a big juicy pizza with DH and watch cr*p TV all night xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em glad you feel ok and everything went well sending  
Mir and Laura any news?
I'm having really sharp pains from down below into my tummy any ideas??
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

The Reprofit is euro 1100 for ivf with own eggs, but they have got a wl now as so cheap the girls tell me.  I am due to get my period today/tonight and dh said this morning to phone the clinic to get started.  He has given up and going through the motions.  He mentioned divorce last night, too...  This morning on the way to work he kissed me goodbye. So, am getting some mixed messages here...  Am in a lot of pain...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc do you think its a good time for you to be going through a cycle maybe you could wait till after Christmas and try and have some time with DH and get things back on track? At the end of the day your marriage is the most important thing??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just popped in at work to see how Emma is - will do personals this eve!

Glad to hear you're through the worst Emma - make sure that DH takes care of you, crocked leg or no crocked leg!

Enjoy your pizza/paracetamol combo chuck.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Frankly - if I had a choice I would gladly sacrifice my marriage to have my own bio baby... That's how desperate I am... And the most horrible thing is that I got myself into this mess bcs I kept postponing motherhood to have a better job, then to do my master's degree and so on... Just thought bcs i was pregnant before that it would happen easily and now I am paying the most terrible price ever...  I don't know whether I will ever be happy again... And Dh wanted to have a family in my early 30s and I wasn't ready before I was 35.  Then he wasn't ready when I wanted to have babies, so we wasted precious time and then we were referred to the drs when it was too late for me.  

 There must be sth wrong with our relationship that we allowed this to happen.  After all we have been together for 13 yrs  and it didn't have to come to this...But somehow it did... We have both made mistakes and I don't know whether our relationship can survive this... We are constantly blaming each other and it's not looking good at the mo...  OUr bio child would help us bond again, but not sure whether our relationship is strong enough  for donor egg baby... And chances for bio child are ever so slim...almost nonexistent and dh seems to have lost the will to fight even ... Do we sound awfully dysfunctional?  

I think I will have to get counselling ...

Sorry girls for such a neg post.  Not feeling good today and the pressure is horrendous... It's bad to wait and bad to proceed...

Got the forms from the gp yesterday and no charge...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

G'Day Ladies,

So how is everyone today then? Mir thats still pants about the scan, the NHS really makes me cross as its always the people who are never ill that end up doing without or having to pay......  

Ems-   ...glad you are back home safe and well and take extra special care you and hubby.....dont forget the hot bottle honey..it will work wonders ...enjoy the pizza 

Laura - Good luck with the scan honey....thinking of you.... 

Merse - I dont know if you are like me but I always get sharp pains because of my endo....especially when i need to empty my bowel... ..sorry TMI i know but its because my bowel is covered in endo. Not sure sweetie? but these drugs do to wierd things to our insides sometimes....anyway wont be long till you will be walking like an Egyptian (spare me details!!!! ) !!!!!!!!!!!Take care..xxxxxxxxxx

Inc -    Just wanted to send you a hug...All I wanted to say is that yr dh and you must have a really strong relaionship to be going through all of this. We are only human and we do say things that we do not mean in the heat of the moment..i think it is also just sheer frustration about the situation sometimes. Im sure dh didnt mean it honey and I bet he feels awful now for saying it. maybe a break from all the stresses might be just what you need....take carexxxxxxx

Nicks - not sure why you cant get yr scans on the nhs? you must have a madwife now so surely the nhs should be looking after you now!!!  maybe im being a bit dumb

Beachgirl - Hope you are well?

Roozie - Glad you like the pictures..some of the pictures are really smart arent they?

Swinny - Hiya sweetie... 

Hello to anyone else i have missed.....xxx

Well guys as for me....tomorrow is D-Day Ive only got the clinics test and DH has made me swear not to use it until tomorrow...im in really mixed emotions because last time i had already started and didnt make it to test day and im not sure if its the Gestone that is keeping everything at bay.....I also feel really rough...today and I mean ROUGH...so its just aswell im still on the sickie..I really look like awful (thanks dh)..ive also got a really upset stomach..I know sorry me and my bowels again but this didnt happen before but it also could be nerves...I darent drink any milk today....I thought Progesterone was meant to block you up...........isnt that right Fybogel Nicks.....xxxxxxxxxxxx

Anyway waffled enough..take extra special care everyone gong back to the jigsaw...xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir have you had results yet
Gab hi honey sending  for tom seems ages since you ET.
Inc this pushes your relationship to its limits ,I have felt like you that I'd rather have a baby than DH but I wouldn't it just gets you like that sometimes! I also wish we hadn't waited till I was 32 to start trying, but DH wasn't ready before then and I wanted him to be ready. But I don't blame him,I don't think I was ready much before that and you make the decisions together and live with the consequences together. We've def had some tough times this year,but we've come through it stronger you will too just try and be kind to each other.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, I've been AWOL . Miranda, thanks for the pm, I thought I'd reply to you all on here.

I've been feeling really $hit the last few weeks. I thought I was ok, but I'm not. I'm seeing my GP tomorrow, and I'm going to ask for counselling, and maybe even anti-deppressants (which I've always been against taking, but I suppose I'm desperate). I don't think I can do all this again, I'm sure my chances of having a baby are crap. We've got an appointment in December to see a different cons at Care, but I've just got a gut feeling that I'm never going to have a baby, I really do. I'm thinking maybe adoption is the answer, but I know that Pete is against adoption, so I daren't even bring it up with him, as if he says no, then I don't know how I'll cope. I've never felt so low in my life, and I have had some really $hitty times in the past so thats saying something!
Add to it that I've been made redundant now, and I just can't bring myself to look for a job. I feel so guilty, as I've always been in work, and I don't want Pete to think I'm expecting him to support me, its not fair on him. 
Anyway, sorry for waffling on, and the 'me' post, I just didn't want you all to think that I'd forgotten about you all, as you're all great  

Love Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz  have sent you a pm xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Oh dear.    I was just coming on here to have a good moan about how rubbish I feel and how negative I am but feel I can't now as I've been pipped to the post by Inc and Linz!!  

Well scan was fine, no activity, I joked to the consult thats what its like after a week of stimms too but he didn't find it funny!  He said good luck and the end and I said never know maybe 3rd time lucky and he just scoffedat me... mafe me feel really ****.  This was the consult that told me on my 1st ever stimms scan I'd never have a baby.. er cheers for that! probably right though.  Saw the nurse, was there ages but home now with all my drugs and needles etc. Drugs cost £27!! Fantastic!

Inc/ Linz - I know how you feel, I had counselling after my ep and it really helped, I'm thinking after this cycle I will book in for some more.  Me and DH are not getting on.  I feel my life hasn't moved on since me and Tim have been together, we have achieved nothing.    I did get prescribed Anti-depressants but never took them.

Emma - Great your home and feeling ok, enjoy the pizza and I think its a good idea to have a break before you start again, you need to recover emotionally and physically.  

Mirra - Any news?
gab -  

I don't suppose anyone going to be in London over the next week or so? I could really do with some FF company and a cuddle. Wish Tim was being supportive.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My goodness, you all need bolstering! It's so frustrating not being able to post much! I am STILL at work however, so it'll have to wait.

But I did want to say quickly that there ain't a thing any of you have said today that I haven't felt too - I thought I was a bloody psychic at one point, I was that sure I'd never get pg.

It IS possible. It so damn IS.

Will post properly when I'm home.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Extra hugs to everyone today     
All my lovely FF's. I wish I could say something to help make it better. I know how everyone feels and its really rubbish -oh to wave a wand and make it all go away   
Love Nikcs


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks nicks!!

Dr Nicks - When should I stop taking my DHEA? Mirra said not to take during stimms, so should i stop when I finish the pill or continue to AF or til I have first injection? Want to take it for as long as poss!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Gab ... Why don't you test?  Look at Mir.  she survived how many tests?  

Emma - hope you recover quickly.  You sound a lot beter.   

Linz - am in serious competition with you today.   

Laura - sorry hun, you should have just had a moan anyway....  Not fair otherwise... Get if off your chest mate...   

I have just been for a walk and have now to try and finish the bloody marking.. It's been sitting on my desk for ever and have to have it done by Friday.  Have loads to do....That will get my thoughts a bit off this thing. 

Mir - we need a wee bit of your fighting spirit!  come on girl - do post as soon as you come home...  

Nick - you lucky woman --- do you know how lucky you are?  What's happening with your scan?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

.....dont know what to say except....you are all very special people and you all deserve to have yr prayers answered. You all have been through so much already and yet you are all still very supportive and find the time for other people too.  I do go to church (sometimes...dont laugh) and I will remember you all in my prayers......xxxxxxxxxx

(Its about time him upstairs gave some people a break me thinks...!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im really scared (honestly)...im just enjoying my last day of PUPO i guess...i dont want to sound negative but I really think its the Gestone injections that is stopping everything....I feel really bad for moaning also as Im really lucky to be in this position too, to even make it to test day...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S only got one test in the house on purpose so that I cant test early...and dh will not be happy  ..if i do a sneak....im sure he has cameras everywhere...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - you could always nip to the shop and buy another!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm home!

Have to be quick or it'll be dark for walking the dogs, but my level yesterday was 1,411!!! Hooray! A hospital in Poole just rang to say they would do the scan for £220 - it's £100 in Yeovil. They just make up a price then double it, I reckon.  

Now, what I wanted to say earlier but people were hanging about behind my desk...

Last year I was suicidal. I was given a month off work after Pete marched me to the doc's and told him I kept yelling that I didn't want to live any more. This was before I started tx and I was convinced I would never be able to afford it and even if I could I didn't think it would work. I felt better when I enrolled as an egg sharer, felt like I was doing something positive.

Then came the blow that I was perimenopausal. Pete's two vials of sperm from the PESA at the Winterbourne was dreadful quality - what chance had I got? Not much.

The second cycle at the Lister went a bit better - I got four eggs, but they were fragile and small and only one fertilised. Wilma the embryo never made it. I really felt I would be wasting money to try again.

But I did, because I had to give it one last shot - I couldn't have tried again I don't think - I'm not that strong.

By some miracle, it's worked this time. 

If I can do it - with failing ovaries and with sperm from a man who's had a vasectomy for 16 years, so can you.

I do think if I hadn't gone abroad and treated it like a holiday it wouldn't have worked, but those were ideal conditions for me. Putting a big distance between me and things that stress me out was a big help.

But what I'm really saying is that no two cycles are the same. You can't let previous failures daunt you -you have to look at the bigger picture. Is it physically possible for you to get pregnant? Yes, it is.

I felt strongly before this cycle it wouldn't work. I was absolutely certain in my heart I had no chance.

What you are all feeling is completely normal, but it's not actually the truth - this next cycle could be the one. 

I'll type more when I get back with the doggles, but I just wanted to say all that in lieu of coming round to each of your houses with wine and buns!

You don't have to think positive - ignore all that bollix. You feel how you feel.
But don't give up hope - it's out there.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, sorry to steal your thunder!  Oh, I've missed you all  I thought it was best to stay away as I was feeling so bad, but you lot probably understand it better than anyone. 
Inc, I can really understand how you feel. Me and Pete have been through the same, although we are 'ok' at the moment (I couldn't cope if we weren't).
Gab, good luck for testing tomorrow 


Linz xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah girls I was only kidding about not feling able to type how crap I feel... is just I felt I could have cut and paste both your posts and ,made it my own!!  It was justa  shock being back at the clinic and was a bit of a bugger that I was seen by the one person in the whole place who is negative and horrid.

Mirra - I know what your saying. But where as a couple of years ago IVF was something that happened to other people, now pregnancy seems to be something that only happens to other people. 

I'm blubbing again now??  Flucking hormones!!

Decided to cook some nice dinner and ask tim to bring in a bottle of wine and try to have a cuddle and watch a movie together later.  However crap he is being I know I can get him on side.  Pees me off I am the one again who is making the effort when its him thats being crap but I need a cuddle and now is not the time to be experiencing additional stress.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda, I missed your post, wasn't ignoring you 

Laura, hope you get some nice cuddles from Tim   Its so bloomin hard isn't it. I think they just don't feel it like we do though. Or maybe they do but they don't show it? Who knows?!!!

I haven't been telling Pete how I feel just lately. When he came home from work I just poured it all out to him. I've been thinking about adopting, and I thought he was against it, but he said he could see us doing it. We've had a long talk, and I've told him I don't think I can go through all this anymore. Its just that our life has been on hold now for 4 years. I've had 3 operations and 2 ivf cycles this year, and I'm no further forward than I was before. Pete was really lovely and he said he'd been thinking the same. But we're still going to see the cons in december to see what he says my chances are for one final go. Also, I may change my mind once I feel better about things, so we're not making any decisions yet.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Right, before I start just wanted to give everyone a big hug    

Emma-glad that you're ok and are at home, hope pains aren't too bad.  Enjoy your pizza

Miranda-fantastic news, weehee  

Inc- I'm waiting for counselling too so hoping it will help.

Merse-hope you're feeling better, not long till holiday now.

Laura-try not to get stressed, you need to pull together even if it feels you're making more effort.x 

Gab-stay positive girly ok, no last minute jitters from you ok  

Linziloo-know how you feel about going through all this again, it's hard having to put life on hold whilst going through tx and even when you're not actively in cycle you still can't plan things the same can you x 

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone, trying to read back...

My news is that I've been to see GP and he's agreed to start working way through blood tests off list that I took from the Immune thread tests.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, OK, my pep talk didn't work.   Hey, it's natural - I'd be much better in person with a bottle!

I've been in floods this evening myself, as it happens. Turns out the PCT won't allow my GP to prescribe me the progesterone needed to keep my embryos alive.

I went to collect the progesterone and the receptionist told me and my eyes filled with tears in front of a big queue of people while I wailed: 'But my embryos will die without that drug!'

So, whatever. As if I wasn;t used to the NHS telling me no for everything - no, they won't treat me because my husband has children, no they won't even test me for IF, and now no, they won't ensure the safety of my pregnancy now that I've moved bloody heaven and earth to get to this stage.

Bunch of asshats.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good news on the blood tests beach - posh immune blood tests too   that will save you a bit of cash
Mirra - great news on those levels!    Relax a bit now!  
Inc - I do feel incredibly lucky, anyone in my situation would. 
Merse  

I never gave up hope of it just happening naturally but with the IVF cycles you see 'normal' young girls out there having 3 goes so I knew I couldn't expect to hit the jackpot after 1 or 2. i always went into it thinking 3 goes to give it a good chance but then first one was sh*te and cancelled, second one was awful too. my new clinic got me a really good cycle - it didn't work but I decided I should have another 2 goes with the winning recipe. Its hard if you haven't had a good cycle I know as you think it might be worse next time. But if I'd had maybe 3-4 bad cycles I would then have looked into donor eggs or adoption.  
Then there's the money and debt which gets you down to.   Its not fun and I wish everyone on this thread the best luck in the world!

LB - you can continue through stims no problem - I've heard people take it right until test date. I stopped after EC as the point was to improve the eggs so once they were out that was it.
Gab - stay positive girl   
Linz - good to hear from you    Big hugs  
Love to all I've missed!  
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry Mirra -missed your post.  Bl**dy GP    
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- I've got some too if you want it sending, I used Utrogestan for my progesterone this tx x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ew! Cyclogest! Gives me such bad bowels! I have an idea about the progesterone - I should be ok. 

but thanks so much Nicks - you're so lovely   

Thing that gets me is it's such a cheap drug. It's just badness, isn't it?

It's not the GP - he ordered it and everything. The primary care trust vetoed it at the 11th hour. he's pretty shocked at their attitude. Thinks I 'deserve' to have both the drugs and the scan. He's finding a way round it hopefully, where he refers me to ostebtricians - must look up how to spell that - at the hospital, who can then px the progesterone.

What a fight this all is. I just feel really down that they can have rules to actively damage people like this.
ANYway, I'm off for a bath and a brood. Hopefully the GP will get it sorted tomorrow, bless him - he's trying very hard for me!

Thanks Karen - you too! Just went to post and there you were! But I'm worried you two will get into trouble for offering me it! I'll be ok - don't get yourselves banned from FF!

Loads of love

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- just going to scrab x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Won't get into trouble Mirra


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Nicki

Sorry I missed you off my list earlier  . how are you? x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It says at the bottom not for free either Nicks! Argh! 

I'm worried you'll get yourself booted!

Thanks so much for the offer though, you lovely person. I'll let you know tomorrow if the GP's managed to get me an obstetrician and whether there's any need to panic. Not that I'm not panicking now, but I might be saved at the 11th hour.

Smooches

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - can you not call the lister and explain?  They may be able to help.  

Had glass of vino and nice dinner, gonna settle down with a dvd now.  Feel shattered (again) and tearful  .

Love to you XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I may give them a bash - hopefully the GP will come up trumps tomorrow.

Enjoy your DVD - make sure it's a weepy and get it all out!

We're all so emotional today - we need a Team PR squidge is what we need.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I' ve got a glass on wine....DH came in from his horrid long drive home and suggested opening a bottle and well I couldn't resist x


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Mirra, your pep talk did work. Its just that I have a strong gut feeling that I'm not going to get pregnant now, I really do. The more I think about adoption, the more I feel its our only option. Or maybe its just cos I'm really down at the moment? I don't know 

Hi Beachgirl  I was going to ask for the immune tests when we see the cons in December. Its good you can have some at the doc's.

Laura, enjoy your film, and wine. I'm dying for a glass of wine (god, that sounds bad doesn't it?  )
I'm trying to cut down a bit, been drinking too much just lately!

Nicks, how are you? How's the bump coming along?!

Merse, maybe you should broach the subject of adoption with DH, I was sure Pete was against it, but he seems ok about the idea, surprisingly ,then again I suppose that going through tx makes us all re-avaluate our feelings about things. Its just nice to know we've got a plan B.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linz- my cons said he wouldn't do any if at all until a 3rd failure and I wanted to at least try and get the initial tests done before deciding whether to embark on another cycle.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite...Nite....Ladies off to bed, early night though not for that  ....Just wanted to say thanks for all yr support once again no matter what the result is tomorrow...I never would have made it through this cycle nearly sane if it wasnt for all of you....my dh thanks you also too...sends big....   ...otherwise he would have got it in the neck all month otherwise........

  ..................................till  ...Gab....xxxx 

P.S Have a few for me please.....  xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls 
Big   to everyone!
Mir congrats on levels  can't believe they won't give you drugs 
Laura hope you feeling a bit better? 
Gab  for tom.
Linz will try with DH prob on hols but think hes def against the idea.Glad you are feeling a bit better 
Em hope you doing ok? 
Nik,Beach,Inc and everyone else 
Am so tired got to sleep just so worn out with worry, stress and tears! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- what time you testing?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gab - good luck!        
nw


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck Gab!

Hope you get your BFP in the morning!     

I'll join you in that sleep Merse - shattered. Night night to you.  

Karen - we'll be waiting on the thread fr Gab, won't we?   I start work at 7am, so I'll log straight on if I've got no one staring at my back...

Linz - have a glass of wine already! It's ten to ten - time to let your hair down!
Always come here if you're down - everyone here gets it.  

Night, Nicks!

(Oo, getting like the Waltons now)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We certainly will be waiting for Gabs news so good luck sweetheart x

Mir- couldn't post on scrable,will try again tomorrow.

Night all x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

An early night for you lot...

Gab - fingers crossed for you... Just had a long chat 1.5 hrs on the phone with an old uni mate - the best really I have.  It's a shame we don't live near each other anymore so talking on the phone is the only option and visits once a year.  But it's so good to know that I can just turn up or call her when I need a good chat and I never feel I bore her or that I have to pretend that all is ok... 
It means so much to me at the mo...

Night, night, feel so much better.  MY phone bill will be mad ... But don't they say that it's good to talk... Bt advert, isn't it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Got everything crossed for you Gabs


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well girlies....Its a BFN...........  .................we did know in our hearts thats why we didnt test early...Nutkins wasnt dividing very well before the transfer so it really would hve taken a miracle....oh well.....look to the next step....I know Ive said it before but thank you for thinking of me....take extra special care.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S hope all is well with you emma and you feel a bit better now......xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Gab, i'm so sorry - I kept refreshing the page to see if you'd posted - I was so hoping this was it for you.
Hope you're ok and you have people around to make you nice things to eat.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab I'm really sorry sending big cyber  take care of yourself 
Em how you feeling? 
I had to test this morn too it was a BFN to but I def knew it was going to be,just adds insult to injury having to do one!! Only good thing is can stop cyclogest now!
Morning Mir 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for everything Miranda....we were a bit naughty and we have already emailed Jinemed (we have decided one last go in the sun).....my dh didnt think that the transfer should have gone ahead to be honest and he thinks the cons was just doing it for his stats....dosnt surprise me, we werent impressed with our clinic at at all this time and wont go for a follow up...anyway...PG lady...u at the pickled onions yet?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I'm really really sorry to hear that, thinking of you both


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse -   ...thank you my friend..yes it just felt like going through the process this morning...cyber hugs to you too and ofcourse Mr Merse...i have my 2 lovely goldies keeping me company this morning...once again thanks for the support xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beachgirl - thanks honey...we knew in our hearts i guess so we were expecting it....it doesnt make it any easier though...thanks for the support honey...hope you are well...xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They'll look after you Gab - I loved it there. Have they got back to you yet?

Loads of     that you'll be successful there.

I'm sorry to hear you had to go through that this morning Merse - that sucks the big one. 

I'm so sorry - people keep walking behind my desk so I'd better sign off for now, I'll be back tonight.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - are you working today..will catch up later if you are at home...xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Am working this morn back this afternoon chat then? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Gab & Merse    I'm so sorry for you both.  I hope your DH's take good care of you.  Am thinking of you both and wishing there was a way I could make you feel better.  Gab - It's great that you've already emailed Turkey - you go girl, a holiday and tx - it worked for Mirra.

I feel almost normal today. Boobs are still a bit sore but I guess it's going to take a while for the hcg to leave my system.  I'm still a little concerned that there could be an ectopic pg and that's why they still hurt but I guess I won't know more until I get the results of the analysis tomorrow or Fri.  I haven't got any pain which is good and I've almost stopped bleeding.

One of DH's rellies rung about an hour ago to say he would be with us in about 3 hours.  Excuse me.......I didn't even know he was coming to stay!  Have rung DH at work and asked him to come home PDQ and try and put off this rellie who I think is here on business.  DH said that this rellie phoned him a few weeks ago and mentioned come to HK but nothing concrete was arranged.  There's no way I want to entertain a house guest whilst getting over a mc and looking after invalid DH.  DH was already testing my patience this morning before I took him to work - it's like looking after a baby...oh, well I s'pose it's good practice!  Grrrrrr....families.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey... lots of you having a really tough time at the mo. Some more   coming your way from me too. Oh, why don't those magic wands exist?

Gabs and Merse - special   for you two today. I'm so sorry you didn't get what you wanted this time. But Mirra's right - if physically it IS possible then there is always hope there. Course you need to live your lives too and find happiness without constant stress from IF ... finding that balance is incredibly hard. I know i'm v lucky indeed to have got where i am without as much disapppointment as you guys have had to suffer - but even then i found if v difficult to function at times. Having a Plan B definitely helped DH and me - whether that involves DE's or adoption is obviously a highly personal decision but just to have a plan, and future hope, makes all the difference. 
Gabs, i think you're v sensible booking up Turkey - good on you. You sound so +ve already, you're something else!

Em - so glad the op went ok and it's help to alleviate the stress a bit now. Hopefully your results will lay this one to rest and you can treat yourself to some time doing stuff for you, lots of massively deserved pampering and TLC from DH.    

Linz, Inc and LB- sorry you're all feeling rotten at the mo too - no easy answers with any of this but i'm convinced that things just don't stay the same forever even tho' they can feel interminable. They WILL get better, you're all so strong but like any human being, need times when you can sink lower and let it all out. 

Beach - hope you're doing ok today?  Not long until your first session? 

Mir - fab news on your hcg level. Less fab news on your ignorant PCT - hope your GP kicks ass with them. I think it's disgraceful they can be so tight after you've had to fork out umpteen 000's to get to this point. But hey, let's not go there, we know the system sucks. Main thing is you get your prog. ASAP.

Nicks - good luck for nuchals tomorrow. How those bowels behaving today?  Mine are remarkably normal at the mo so perhaps gets better the further along you are and your body's adjusted to the prog. levels more. Even the botty bullets that i'm still on, don't seem to be wreaking too much havoc, just the odd ghostly white poo!!! (sorry TMI)

Off for our 20 week anomaly scan this afternoon - been told it'll take about an hour so am expecting to have to wee on the table at some point!! We're still a bit too wary about the risks we still face to ask about sexes tho' would secretly love to know - might compromise & just ask if it's a mixed bag in there or all plain vanilla. That wouldn't hurt would it? 

Love to everyone else,

Chins up PR Crew......

Rooz xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well Monday in work was ok. Kate and I just stood and hugged each other crying. Bet everyone else in the office had thought we’d gone barking mad. Kate had bought me a massive bunch of flowers to say thanks for all the positive pep talks and support I’d given her throughout her treatment. It still stings a bit when people are congratulating her and asking all sorts of questions but I suppose that’s par for the course. Kate knew exactly how I’d been feeling because she’s felt exactly the same each time a pregnancy is announced around her. So even without the puffy eyes, she knew I’d been upset. I just told her that it was upset because of my treatment being put back again.

Gabs – I am so sorry honey.  That’s awful news. I haven’t been on for the last few days as I’ve been feeling so crappy and sorry for myself so I have only just read your post. I am thinking about you today and sending you loads of love.

Merse – Hope you’re ok sweetie   I know you were feeling rubbish on Sunday too. How are the pains?

Laura – My AF was 3 days late so potentially ET would have been Christmas day so couldn’t start.

Consultants can be winkers can’t they!! I am so glad I’ve moved away from St Mary’s as they were all negative there.Good luck with starting anyway. Sorry we’re not going to be cycle buddies but I am willing this time to be your 3rd time lucky and maybe mine will be in the New Year. 

Emma – I am glad its now finally all over for you and you can try and put it behind you. Enjoy Christmas now and we both might have something to celebrate in the New Year. 

Inc & Linz – I know how you’re both feeling at the moment. I feel like my positivity has just evaporated and it’s taking me all my time to simply function this week. It’ll get better I am sure, but at the moment it just doesn’t feel like it  

Mirra  - Bast*rds. Can’t believe that they are being so obstructive. There’s so many bluddgers in this country that get everything paid for them. You’ve funded your own bl**dy treatment and they can’t even give you your progesterone. Ars*holes!!! 
What’s going to happen now??  

I am at work at the moment so I will check back in with you all properly tonight.

Hello to Roozie, Nicks, Beach and everyone else. 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Sarah, our posts crossed - well done for getting thorugh Monday and keeping it pretty much together. That must have hurt hun'. xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Rooz - Good luck for the scan    I'd be dying to know the sex of the babies....go on...ask....I dare you xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
Thought I'd pop back as it's lunchtime and see how you all are.

Emma - gawd, that's all you need! A visitor at this time... Mind you, you could just use and abuse him, make him get you things and clean up and cook!
How are you going to word the refusal?
Glad to hear the bleeding's stopping. It must be so heartbreaking to have all those symptoms.  

Rooz - how exciting to be able to tell the sex! I hope they can anyway - they might be hiding each other's bits and pieces I guess.
Cor - an hour? What are they doing all that time? Or is it usually 20 minutes per baby?

Sarah - gawd, I know. I'm toying with the idea of making this a story. But then my GP might make some headway today.
God, poor you - what an awful, awful experience to have. What a crazy bag of emotions to experience at work - don't think i could have handled it to be honest. You're a brave lady! Think I'd have had that day off so they could get the congrats over with!
Bitterswet is what that is - I'm never in control of myself at those times.

Merse - I'm so sorry, I didn't realise this was your official test date too.  
I hope you nail those people!  

Gab - are you still about? Are you going for a huge meal with lashings of wine? I just wanted to be left alone when I had mine, but I was forced to go out and it did help a bit.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say Mir its Halloween!!!! ...the only  ...ill be having is witches brew and that will be with my ds. (but could sneak in a couple of reds..  ) Been up the loft already to try and find the left overs of costumes so guess what ill be doing tonight..he is my strength and I will never forget how lucky and blessed I am to have him. 


Roozie - Your post really had me going...  it really told it like it is...I know I have my ds and I am a very lucky person indeed...we have been trying for a sibling now for him for ten years...I know my journey is different to a lot of peoples but it does affect us in different ways. Throughout the years in between operations for my endo...I kept just saying just keep going , although my darling mother disagreed and even said at one point I dont know why you just dont go in and have a hysterectomy so that you are not going through this every month and all the operations and scans...well you can guess mother dear doesnt know about any of our treatment (I find its always the people that have lots of kids that come away with statements like that) .....although I must admit these two recent ICSI cycles have really taken it out of me now. 

Plan B is always on the backburner otherwise I would go ...my dh had real pep talk this morning at 0645hrs...(Yes OMG its early).....after the test we just looked at each other and said well we have to give this one more try. My second IF was unexplained  initially after having my son then I developed severe endo..Its taken a long time to deal with the hand I have been dealt with, everyone is given a different one though similar sometimes and I know like I said before I am extremely blessed to have my ds.... 
Well we will see what happens in Turkey, we will be going March 08 I think....and then take it from there. If it wasnt for Mir's and hubby's determination and going over there we might not have even considered it. 
I was never that strong before....most of my friends at work all have children...2 and 3 (so I feel i could never share this with them)...then there is the new PG ones after two minutes of werent really trying (sorry sarcasm)....I think people got the msg after a while when they kept asking are you having anymore!! they dont bother now.
I have really felt all alone on this journey for a long time and didnt even know FF existed until the beg of this year otherwise I would have had a ten year membership already. Thank God for FF
There are a lot of special people on here and the rest of those ignorant people in the world have no idea what some of the people on here have gone through and are going through, how strong you are and how brave you are coping with all of this.....(We still have "HOPE" guys....have I just named one of yr brood already Roozie)

Roozie - you are right we have to take a look at things and think of the other things in life sometimes, at one point dh and I were really going through a bad patch and just like Mir..I got a visit to the GP as well.... ...

We cant punish ourselves and blame each other or ourselves all the time for something we have no control over and also for putting things off,  we didnt know that we would experience this IF in the future noone does. 

Im sorry this is a me post and you might think im a real sap but i just wanted you to know a bit of my story and where i was coming from....IF is painful and I understand it hurts us all in different ways..noone knows what it feels like unless they have experienced it themselves...I just want you to know that I really want to support all of you like you have supported me...my CYBER girlies.....!!!!!!!


Phew!!!was that a long post or what!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxGabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - you back from work yet?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I will post a dream... 
still got no af and thinking how wonderful it would be not to get one provided it's not menopause....On that note, off I go to get some brekkie and to dream on....  Really late i know...

We have had a fair share of bad news on this thread apart from Mir recently... 

There must be a silver lining to allthis...

Read an article about Oona King's infertility i.e 5 ivfs - bfns and she adopted a little boy whom she adores and says now it was all meant to be as is... Is that rationalisation or do you think people can really think that way...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - I know Tiffany..who sang (so macho) adopted 2 children after 3 failed IVF attempts and said the same.

You never know Inc...things do happen when they least expect it...anyway if it was the menopause there would be other signs like HOT FLUSHES....!! so behave Mrs ok.....  enjoy yr brekkie....  anybody about to keep me sane...xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi I'm home  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

hello my dear..and how was yr day....?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

my dh wants me to go back to work on Monday...but im going.... ...I have a review at my GP's tomorrow as sick line runs out then....was really tender after EC...were you?, think it must be the endo and because of all this prog im really dreading the witch....! Pads by the truckload probably....! sorry TMIxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It was OK, I find work takes my mind off it all and most of my clients don't know about the TX so its easier than being with people who do know!
I was really in a lot of pain the day after EC and yesterday I was too?? I am dreading AF as I think with what they've said about the endo it could be a bad one! I think go back to work when you feel ready do they know at work?
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

No they dont...only my manager and deputy manager and a close friend/colleague at work....I work in Recovery in theatres and it can be quite stressful and quite physical if you know what i mean....!....I havent telephoned them to tell them how I am, so Im sure they will have guessed already..How old is little Merse?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

He was 5 yesterday bless him he had a new bone and a special dinner!! He is my baby I love him to bits and he follows me everywhere!!
Do you feel physically strong enough to go back to work?
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY....MERSE.....! My dog Laddie is also 5 and Buddie is 1 yr ..

Just tired...so I reckon...ill be cheeky   and ask my Gp if i can go back on Monday..gives me the weekend to get ready to meet the wolves.(Only joking)

Have you got yr questions ready for yr follow up then? When is it you go to Egypt then?xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah bless I'd like to get another one, prob will when we move!
Give yourself till Mon spoil yourself and drink lots of wine!
Egypt a fortnight yesterday!!
Not really got questions sorted yet all buzzing around in my head!! Prob fall apart when he says nothing they can do for me anyway!!!!! 
Pam how are you coping? haven't heard from you for a while? 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

It will be lovely and warm...are you all inclusive then?

Bit of advice..when we went we tipped in US dollars instead of sterling as it was cheaper to do that...we also took egyptian pounds with us last time which wasnt a good idea because of the exchange rate..i think US Dollars is better ..xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes we are all inclusive!
Thanks for the advice we'll do that! Do you tip everyone?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right off to weight watchers then off out with a friend for drinks and I'm not driving yippee!!!!!!!!! Maybe back on later if not too tipsy!!!!!
lol n hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

No...we only tipped if they did things like take our bags to our room...but they will expect to be tipped all the time so dont let them give you the big puppy eyes....also the germans and the sunbeds scenario.....(sorry if any german people are reading this)..you have to be up at crack of dawn..put yr towel down on a sunbed with an old magazine and then go to breakfast otherwise it will be fighting for the best spot....we used to put down our towels....one magazine and half a bottle of water on the beach sun beds then go back...it will be fine they will still be there and EVERYBODY does it so dont feel bad about it.
If you want to get any nice necklaces and bracelets..there is a nice chap on the beach selling them cant remember his name but will find out for you before you go...because he wont rip you off.
Also there will be a lot of people trying to sell you stuff especially if they hear you are english as only the english tip there and buy thing...the russians and germans dont. We had one tour for the day to Luxor which was lovely but there will be guys on the beach trying to sell you massages, tatoos the lot....is yr dh smiling yet...!!!  just say a plain no if you are not interested and they will go..you dont have to explain anything as they are used to being turned down.
Camel ride at sunset was lovely...so would def save some pennies for that...will think of anything else to tell you...or if you can think of anything let me know...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Take care Merse...catch you later..xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well the trick and treaters have started so heres to scaring someone..who needs a mask...   xxxxxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All,  i've not posted for a while but i wanted to send all of you   .  You are all going through soooo much and whilst i was a PR with only my 4 little eggs, i don't feel like one at the moment.  i know we are so lucky that our IVF worked first time and i'm not sure that i could have carried on with treatment if it hadn't worked (even though me and DH agreed before we started how many cycles we would try) you are all so strong and brave.

Mir - i was only prescribed cyclogest for the 2ww and took my last one on test day, so you don't always need it.  Congrats on your  

Nikki - hope your nuchal went well

Rooz - hope your 20 week scan went well. At least lasting an hour gives you longer to look at your little ones.

Can't do anymore personals as have forgotten what i was going to put   

Hi laura, hope you are feeling better.  Sorted out your washing machine??  We got a card through the door ages ago saying a man would be coming today to replace our electricity meter - between 8am and 8pm.  I've just thought, won't it be a bit dark to do it later   and as its halloween, we don't usually open the door when its dark - hope DH comes home from work soon  

Does anyone remember this site last year - didn't the background graphics change to pumpkins, ghosts and things  

I am doing fine - not long to go now.  I was quite busy yesterday and ended up with hugly swollen feet - very attractive!  so i have had to take it easy today on DH's orders- no problem doing that then   

Take care everyone and have a good  

Pin xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all

Just in from work and managed to get pumpkin carved and lit just as the first treat or treater came knocking.

QUick question regarding Egypt if anyone can answer, should I buy US dollars now whilst the pound is strong and then use this for meals and tips?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Gab, I'm so sorry, I really thought you were going to get a positive    and Merse, I didn't realise you were testing today  have a good night with your mate, and drink loads of wine, you deserve it!

I've been to the doctors this afternoon. I burst into tears as soon as I got through the door  she was lovely and gave me a big hug, she said I'd done really well to get this far without cracking up! I wanted counselling but there is a 3 month waiting list (I might get her to put me down for it anyway, although I'm hoping I won't need it by then). I've been put on anti -d's, and she's signed me off for 8 weeks. I suppose the only way is up, I feel like things can't get any worse, then again, am I tempting fate by saying that?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Gang,

Gab and merse -    Sorry. This is crap and unfair. XXX

Mirra - you get your drugs sorted out yet?

Linz - Good you getting some help, anti-d's are great to get youout of the big black hole, once you are feeling better you can come off them.  

Pin - No wash mach still not working... just don't seem to get the time to sort out a workman!! Ohhh anytime now!

Rooz - Oh find out the sexes!! go on!!!  Poor you having a full bladder all that time... think they'll let you nip out for a wee inbetween?  My friend who had twins only found the sex of one of them at the 20 week scan as the other was in the way all the time!  Can yu imagine if you you have all boys!! Imagine the smell of your house in 15 years time!!!  

Nicks - was it scan today? Hope everything is perfect!  You gonna post the scan pic?

Sarah - Bloody Af!! At least you can enjoy a boozy xmas!  So was your FSH ok?

Inc - hows you today?  

Kerry - Where are you?

Hi to whoever I've missed. xx

XXXX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops!  

   .  This is to all the people who had bad news today.  

No af for me yet...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you been taking DHEA Have you tested


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

No..... not that optimistic me....  Probably is just late...  Haven't been taking dhea for the past 3 wks as the new dr told me to stop. I may just ignore from now on methinks.  

Got replies from Jinamed... dh def not keen on Turkey...
Expecting a reply from the Czech to see the prices...
Requested to have a medicated cycle at the Create and awaiting reply...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Why DH not fancy turkey? Test test!! DHEA gave nicks her miracle.  Go on do it now!!    

Who is off to Egypt?  I went in Jan was nice although they drive like loons!! X


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I haven't got pregnancy tests in the house. ONly opks.  

Love to all...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls and boys!
Oops forgot its all girlies  
Gab - so sorry to hear that hun    Look after yourself. its good to have a plan. Hope Turkey does it for you.   will that be next year now?
Merse   Even if you were expecting it - still a bug*er   anyway not long til that fab healing hol   
Inc - TEST!! We love testing on here!   
Rooz - hope the scan was OK. Isn't it wierd to be finding out if its a mixed litter! just like kittens     2 boys and a girl I reckon   Bowels as bad as ever - hope it gets better  
mirra - any news on the prog front? Was it Prog injections you need? Pain in the ****!  
Beach - you are very organised with your pumpkin! DH is out so I've locked the doors and he disconnected the doorbell for me - never answer if I'm on my own. Very lonely in the country I don't spect we'll get any anyway  
Linz - poor you   Things can only get better hun. Your time will come   
Emma - glad you are OK.   What cheeky relatives - hope DH sorted them that's the last thing you want.  
LB - When do you stim? Are you waiting for AF? My scan is tomorrow  
Pin - not long now we hope   When did you start matty leave? Feel like I need it now! Put those feet up you won't have much chance soon!  
Swinny - hope you are OK  
Love to all I've missed  
What happened to Muff? - hate to be kept in the dark!

Crappy tiring day at work today   Day off tomorrow though. Scan 1030. Am quite scared - spose anyone would be. 
 
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- merse and I go (not together though lol)

Nikki- don't blame you, keep that door locked.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse and Beach - you'll have a fab time.... oh for a bit of sunshine!  

Nicks - Oh good luck for tom... I'm very confident that all is well with little Eric!! Yes will start on day 2.  Af should be here about Monday.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoooo! Stimming Tuesday Laura - wey-hey! I'm thinking eggy thoughts for you already.

Nicks - good luck for the scan! Post us a piccie as soon as you can!
No news on the prog front, but the doc will know one way or the other tomorrow, then I'll have to get it another way - px from the Jinemed and a London pharmacy to dispatch them.

It's so cheap, but it wasn't when I bought two weeks' extra at the Jinemed - it was £50, making it £200 for eight weeks worth. It should only be 75p a day...

Inc, I have a Clearblue lurking if you want it!

Linz - waiting lists for counselling are horrendous! Also, lots of PCTs won't allow you to have counselling if it's post-IVF. God knows why. So make sure that's not listed as the reason, just in case.  
I saw that in news discussions or something. But I definitely saw it.

Goodness, Beach - a carved pumpkin? You are GOOD. We bought a load of sweets but no one came, so we're goiing to eat them. Well DH will probably have scarfed them before I get to them, TBH.

Thanks for the warning Pin! I would have fretted I'd got the wrong site if you hadn't mentioned it! Good luck for the birth - it's frighteningly near!

Merse - have you gone to bed?

Well girls, I STILL feel periodical. Is that normal? And I've got the constipation too - and irritable bowel. Feels and looks like someone's taken a bicycle pump to my rectum.
I've eaten loads of prunes and nuts though, so I should get movement tomorrow.

Why constipation though? I don't get it! I'm drinking more water and juices than ever!

I'm hoping these pains are my bowels. If it carries on tomorrow I'm going to A&E though - beggar it. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I expect they are just settling in pains Mirra - don't worry too much  
Your GP could write you a private prescription here that should be easier. Is it Gestone? It does say 75p in the BNF for 2 ml amp but they prob charge a bit more than that. You could ring round pharmacies and check prices. Any doc  (if u know wot I mean!) can write you a private script actually ! 
Wow LB stimming next week - fab 

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well yes I'll be stimming next week, however if I get to Ec not sure who's sperm I'll be using!!  May have to beg some passerby into the hosp with me!  I just hada  take away and now having some wine... sorry Zita! 

Mirra  - I had terrible constipation when I was preg... just another one of the joys of pregnancy we are all desperate to have!!    Hope you get the script sorted, daft they should have given you one when you left Turkey!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Really Nicks? Can they? Cos I asked mine and he said he couldn't?

So, say a friend of mine was a doctor, they could write me a px too? Cor!

Laura - they gave me a letter for my GP, which said I should take progesterone in oil for 12 weeks. Unfortunately that holds no water with the PCT.  

I have constipation normally, let alone now! I'll give bith to a big poo at this rate.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra hope you give birth to a nice big one in the morning... there's nothing more satifying!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I boast about it all day if I've had a big one!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I must admit I'm pretty regualr being a veggie, I get consitpated just before Ov and Af only for a day or two, hate it. So happy when i've been!!

I'll do a whoopsie dance for you!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Why thank you!

And now I'd like to see it, your whoopsie dance.

Can you post a vid on ********?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I will get Tim to video me if he ever gets home!    Oh its very sexy my dance!!

I have 2 cats in front of my screen!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - if you don't get anywhere and you get the prescription written by a dr, you can get cheap meds from Fazeley.  Can send you details as I made a note of it a while back.  Have also some other contacts that provide cheap drugs...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Girls, glad its not just me talking about poo anymore!  
mirra - i don't know why he won't write it, private script can be written on anything - back of an envelope etc (!) as long as it has name and address of doc and gen med council number. the pharmacist can just look up in the medical directory to check GMC and registration if they want. If you have a letter OKing it from the clinic I don't see why GP just doesn't do that - can understand if he didn't approve the thing medically appropraite but its pretty routine. 

Can you do me a whoopsie dance too please LB?     

xx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gab & Merse . Its a horrible time no matter how much you expect a negative its still a stab in the heart when you get one. 

Roozie hope the scan went well, Nicks good lokk for tomorrow

Brill news on the Hcg Mira!

I am feeling a lot more cheerful and AF is finally here   

 everyone else 

Catch up soon


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Still no af, although all signs are there.  Am knicker checking all day,which is annoying. Can't do much else... 

Have been daydreaming all day, which is not fair on my poor brain...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc - It's nice to daydream every so often though? I remember swimming a full mile dreaming about my twins a few months back. They had names by length 60!
I spoke to the fazely guy - he was sooo lovely on the phone. I might ring him and ask what sort of px he needs. He seems very much on our side.

Pam - glad AF has made you feel better! Why does it never do that for me? It was a relief the last one though, as the plane was booked...
Are you planning anything? A holiday? More tx?

Nicks - that's the thing! he's well on my side, so when he phones tomorrow I'll press him about the private px, see what he says.

A *sexy  * poo dance? laura - could you charge for that?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh  a few glasses of wine and my sexy poo dance is coming along a treat!  Oh i wil have to post it on utube!!    Maybe I'll show tim when he gets home... that'll sort out the marital disharmony!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- hope you've managed one this morning


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Good luck today nicks 
Well I lost 2lb at ww so have lost 17lb all together so at least thats something I can do!! 
Got a bit of a headache after the red wine last nite but it was sooo lovely drinking it!
Gab thanks for info hon.
Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- that's really good, well done x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Beach Its one thing I can feel better about at the mo  xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not yet. I managed one last night but it was like excreting razor blades.  

Yay for the weight loss Merse! Well done you! That's going some - how did you do it?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have you tried Lactulose Mir it works for me?
Basically its a mixture of eating less and depression 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

You lot and your bowels, I thought it was just me!!!!

Pammie - Thank you honey......  back to you...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx..I know I will feel better when the witch finally makes an appearance...where is she?... ...dont think ill ever pee on a stick again, I hate that single line..whats plan B then?xxxxtake care

Laura - Repeat after me.....Big Follicles....Big Eggs....Big Follicle....Big Eggs....   (no not Big (.)..(.)....)
xxxxxxxxxx

Mir - Isnt it the Prog that is making you constipated...I know I was also constipated when I was PG. Your metabolism slows down (Well that was my excuse)...What about fresh orange juice that will really get you going...hope you are well honey and get yr prescription sorted out...there are ways and means...!! 

Nicks - Good luck with scan honey...Im sure everything will be fine..maybe after this one you can relax a bit...are those hormones kicking in and have you started getting forgetful yet? 

Swinny - Hope you are ok honey...thinking of you?

Emma - Hope you are safe and well and taking care...  across the net..xxxxx

Beach- Yep I would have thought US Dollars would be better as we didnt get a good rate for egyptian pounds when we were there and like i told merse we tipped in US Dollars rather than sterling because it was cheaper. The egyptians will still ask you for sterling though but we didnt give any otherwise it would cost you a fortune.!!!!! Hope you are well? Are you starting again in the new year? 

Linziloo- sending you lots of   ...Ive also had that chat with my GP and my dh says that he can be in the same room as me now. I do feel a lot better and Its like someone said its not forever its just a lifeline...take care..xxxxxxxxxx

Merse - Well done!!!! I really need to do something as my clothes are too tight..Ive put on loads during my treatment..think it must be all the lard ive been eating and the pints of milk each day. How are you feeling today then?   Ive swollen up like a big donut reckon it must be all the prog i was injecting....my dh rang my clinic today to say that the result was neg...he is not a happy chappy with them and wants to write a complaint letter to the cons   ,he also told them this on the phone.  It feels really awkward because I dont like upsetting anyone. Although like my dh said if it means that someone will not be put in the same position as us again it could help someone else if you see what i mean. we also turned down our follow-up dont know if that was a good idea or not!!!!!


Inc - Whats the situation report please.....?  

Roozie - Hope scan went well and you have lots of lovely pictures of your little bubbas?  

Pin - Wont be long now...have you got your suitcase ready yet?...gloves, shoestring and newspaper at the ready just incase    You'll be fine...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


As for me had a little   last night..it finally sank in that it was yet another negative cycle..Jinemed have sent a lovely e-mail though and stated that even though I have a low ovarian reserve because of my Fsh they are still willing to give it a go. Doesnt it make a change when a clinic doesnt care about their stats and justs wants to give people a chance even if its a slim one..oops   quick..! 
Im thinking of making an appointment with the cons i see for endo before March as I just want to make sure nothing has progressed because of all the fertility drugs ive taken, might be a good idea to get it sorted before our treatment starts again.. Hello to anyone ive missed.....take care guys thinking of you...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   Gab


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

please save any messages before posting as I'm about to lock this thread...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

new home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118810.0

N x


----------

